# So...who else is looking for a new job?



## baldrick (Jan 11, 2008)

Have come to the realisation that my job isn't going to become any better paid any time soon.  The work is getting slightly more interesting but it's still boring most of the time.  Time i pulled my finger out and got something else!

Nervous about the prospect of interviews though  last time i went to one i got really anxious and didn't answer the questions how i would have liked to  

If i'm honest, it's the interviews that have put me off applying for jobs for so long   that's really crap isn't it?


----------



## _angel_ (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone can give me some interview tips too would be helpful!


----------



## moomoo (Jan 11, 2008)

baldrick said:
			
		

> Have come to the realisation that my job isn't going to become any better paid any time soon.  The work is getting slightly more interesting but it's still boring most of the time.  Time i pulled my finger out and got something else!
> 
> Nervous about the prospect of interviews though  last time i went to one i got really anxious and didn't answer the questions how i would have liked to
> 
> If i'm honest, it's the interviews that have put me off applying for jobs for so long   that's really crap isn't it?




I applied for one job last year, didn't get it so gave up.  

I really should make more of an effort this year.......

You can do it baldrick!  Can you get a friend to do 'interview practice' with you - I think that is what people recommend you do.


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 15, 2008)

Me.

I have decided today i am going to look for a new job. My boss is an utter c*nt who blames me for other peoples cock-ups/inadequacies, including his own, yet doesn't allow me any leeway to sort out the problems, i get paid a stupidly small amount, haven't had a pay rise in 2 years (since i started, despite actually doing shitloads more than i was employed to do). 

Not sure what to do though, same thing? Something different?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jan 16, 2008)

Me too.    I have an interview at a _very_ posh fashion shop next week, I'm dying to get it.

Good luck to everyone else who's looking for work too.


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 16, 2008)

Luck Yu!! 


Me. I'm looking and want one asap. Love who I work with but the pay is more than shit and holidays are too. Job isn't exactly taxing or challenging either. 

Want my own business but as a single mam can't afford to just give job up n start something just on it's own n wait til it pays off. Wish I could! 

*goes back to job pages in local rag*


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Jan 16, 2008)

Ever wondered why everything costs so much yet we all get payed shit?

Anyhow, yeah im sort of looking, but waiting to see my social workerto see what to do next...


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jan 16, 2008)

I might be.

Shame really.  I love what the company does, its product.  But they've just stolen five days leave from me (they're paying for five days I couldn't take last year, but I don't want the money, I want the days off).  

And trying to take leave is a total ball ache, which usually involves me getting a bollocking at some point in the process.

They're really understaffed.  But they can't recruit people to solve the problem if they steal their holidays back and make such a huge palaver about taking leave.

B@st@rds!


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jan 16, 2008)

Let's set up an U75 agency and hire ourselves out and take a cut too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 16, 2008)

i'm keeping a more than active eye open for an opportunity. not quite got to the stage of being proactive about searching. unfortunately where i am there not bundles of opportunities likely to come up so may be resigned to having to travel a bit furhter to get to work. grrr.


----------



## zoltan (Jan 16, 2008)

me.


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 16, 2008)

I have found a job i am going to apply for. Working from home, flexible hours, travelling around to look at trees to say 'Oh that's nice' or 'FELL IT!!!  '

Wish me luck please!


----------



## baldrick (Jan 17, 2008)

woohoo!

good luck pH  <crosses fingers> 

i have seen a job i'm going to apply for where aqua works.  this could be dangerous


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Always looking 
Occasionally getting offers from customers 
Too lazy to actually do anything about it yet 
I like routine too much and hate dealing with the application process


----------



## baldrick (Jan 17, 2008)

Badgers said:
			
		

> I like routine too much and hate dealing with the application process


yup, me too  

this job i've seen is term-time only  so i wouldn't be earning any more than i am now BUT i'd be working a lot fewer hours.

dunno whether to go for it or not


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jan 17, 2008)

baldrick said:
			
		

> yup, me too
> 
> this job i've seen is term-time only  so i wouldn't be earning any more than i am now BUT i'd be working a lot fewer hours.
> 
> dunno whether to go for it or not


If you're not going to earn anything less then I don't see why not.  Spare time is always good


----------



## baldrick (Jan 17, 2008)

well, yeah.  isn't that just incredibly lazy though?


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jan 17, 2008)

baldrick said:
			
		

> well, yeah.  isn't that just incredibly lazy though?



Nah, who said you had to give all your time to your job?!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

I am easily pleased with work. 
Would love much more flexible working hours or more free time though.


----------



## baldrick (Jan 17, 2008)

That's decided, then.  i'm going to spend my day at work applying for another job


----------



## Badgers (Jan 17, 2008)

Guess I should update my CV in case that my dream role suddenly appeared.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 17, 2008)

i've seen a job advertised today that i think i could do. will phone at lunch and get the details.


----------



## girasol (Jan 17, 2008)

Not me, today I realised I still like my job, had a bit of an inspirational meeting


----------



## HeroineSheep (Jan 17, 2008)

I like my job too, but then it's shiny and new. 

Was looking for a while and then the perfect one turned up, so it does happen.

*sends out The Love and employment karma*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 17, 2008)

HeroineSheep said:
			
		

> I like my job too, but then it's shiny and new.
> 
> Was looking for a while and then the perfect one turned up, so it does happen.
> 
> *sends out The Love and employment karma*




I just scored a new gig too! 

*sends out shallow platitudes about thinking positively and not giving up*


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd like a new job, if I had any idea at all about what I wanted to do and was good at, and if I was in a position to be looking right now (which for various reasons I am not). At least the benefits are good here.

*grits teeth*


----------



## ice-is-forming (Jan 17, 2008)

me. i am  ..i have to answer a long selection criteria  by monday morning .. but i have all the licenses, and quals and experience that are needed so hoping....it never hurts to hope


----------



## HeroineSheep (Jan 17, 2008)

Just copy and paste the selection criteria into your CV: they never notice


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jan 17, 2008)

Me. I love my job but the only way to get a much needed pay rise is to go into management. I'd hate it and would, clearly, be very bad at it so I wouldn't get a post anyway.


I have a few irons in the fire, I'll have to hone my bullshit skills in case I get an interview.

Anyone need a slovenly late 30s ex squaddy to clutter up their office between say 11 am and 3 pm for 45k?


----------



## JTG (Jan 17, 2008)

I need a new one soon. Either that or study for summat that'll help me get something I want to do.

Don't know what though

Aaaaagh


----------



## baldrick (Jan 17, 2008)

Do some study, it's ace.  i start finishing my degree in feb, can't bloody wait


----------



## Thora (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm going to need a job very soon, but I need it to fit around my uni course.  I'm browsed gumtree and some agency websites and it does look like theres a decent amount of work going at the moment.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jan 17, 2008)

me!!!!


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 17, 2008)

yep! 2008 is new job year for me too. Normally I just think about it and sometimes that I should or will get a new job but this year I'm actually going to apply for jobs too !

I have my 1st interview on 29th Jan. Already feeling a little sick with nerves and need to prepare a presentation too !


----------



## JTG (Jan 17, 2008)

baldrick said:
			
		

> Do some study, it's ace.  i start finishing my degree in feb, can't bloody wait


I really want to get stuck into finding out about stuff. But given that my PC's dead it's hard


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 17, 2008)

baldrick said:
			
		

> woohoo!
> 
> good luck pH  <crosses fingers>
> 
> i have seen a job i'm going to apply for where aqua works.  this could be dangerous



Fanks baldrick  

You and aqua working together?? Nothing would ever get done


----------



## aqua (Jan 17, 2008)

baldrick said:
			
		

> i have seen a job i'm going to apply for where aqua works.  this could be dangerous


if you want to move somewhere better than you are I wouldn't go there *sigh*

who's looking for a new job? 

me

*sigh again*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 17, 2008)

_pH_ said:
			
		

> Me.
> 
> I have decided today i am going to look for a new job. My boss is an utter c*nt who blames me for other peoples cock-ups/inadequacies, including his own, yet doesn't allow me any leeway to sort out the problems, i get paid a stupidly small amount, haven't had a pay rise in 2 years (since i started, despite actually doing shitloads more than i was employed to do).
> 
> Not sure what to do though, same thing? Something different?



ok, now no one should blame you for anything because quite frankly you're too adorable to be to blame!

Me, I've meant to look for a new job for the last 6 years, pretty much the whole time I've worked in my present job. I'm so stuck in a rut it's not even funny. I keep waiting for that elusive Masters funding I hope comes my way next (academic) year - then I'm jacking it in and won't need to look for another one.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 17, 2008)

I'd like a job


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 17, 2008)

Vintage Paw said:
			
		

> ok, now no one should blame you for anything because quite frankly you're too adorable to be to blame!



  that is very sweet, thank you 

Are you trying to make me CRY or what?


----------



## baldrick (Jan 18, 2008)

aqua said:
			
		

> if you want to move somewhere better than you are I wouldn't go there *sigh*


(((aqua)))

but it's the same pay for errr, half the work


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jan 19, 2008)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> I'd like a job




You can have mine if I move on.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 19, 2008)

chainsaw cat said:
			
		

> You can have mine if I move on.



Great, what do you do? And can I commute by scooter from Hereford/Ross?


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 19, 2008)

My boss is behaving like a complete arsehole at the moment.

He refused me a payrise (I'm doing two jobs, and have been for a number of months - he says I'm only doing what's expected of me)  

He wandered in at 10am yesterday and sat at his desk grunting and moaning the whole time.

He's being so deliberately negative I wish he'd just go and leave me to get on with the work.


----------



## dada (Jan 19, 2008)

i should.
i'm waiting to see what bonus and salary raise i'd get next month to determine.
and this whole reorg thing they're trying to do is such a laugh.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 19, 2008)

equationgirl said:
			
		

> My boss is behaving like a complete arsehole at the moment.
> 
> He refused me a payrise (I'm doing two jobs, and have been for a number of months - he says I'm only doing what's expected of me)
> 
> ...



Fucking hell! You should shit in his desk drawer


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jan 21, 2008)

AnnaKarpik said:
			
		

> Great, what do you do? And can I commute by scooter from Hereford/Ross?




Yes! Couldn't be better placed, if you don't mind getting to Wrexham once a week at least....

Big application process though.

22k rising to 30 after 2 years.

PM if you are serious.


----------



## Xanadu (Jan 21, 2008)

I may have to look for another job in 6 months or so, depending on whether they decide to make me redundant or give me the job i'm hoping for.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 23, 2008)

I just started looking yesterday and did awfully well to apply for one that had expired last week. It was part-time too, which is very appealing to somebody like me  Alas.
Then another that after I sent I realised wasn't really at all suitable.
But an agency called me today with a job that seems to encompass the academic research type stuff that I know + the charity sector work stuff which I do & love - right up my street - + pays shit loads. I won't get it of course but it's nice to get off to a more positive start today. Oh and you never know I suppose.
I anticipate that in a few weeks I'll be feeling super dooper negative again.


----------



## mango5 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sent my cv to various places this week.  Here we go...


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Jan 24, 2008)

I've just been turned down for a job I had an interview for last week  

Usually I get told I haven't got enough experience when I'm turned down for jobs (when I know I could do the job with my eyes closed, experienced or no). This time I was told I was a bit too good for the job and wouldn't be stimulated enough in the position!  

I Can't win!


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 24, 2008)

One should always be on the lookout for new opportunities. And especially, one should always go for a job interview at least once every 6 months even if you are in a job you like. Interviewing is a skill you need to keep honed and in practice. Look around for likely jobs and go on the interview if nothing more than to get a closer look at other positions open, their salaries and benefits, which gives you something to compare your current position to.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 24, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> One should always be on the lookout for new opportunities. And especially, one should always go for a job interview at least once every 6 months even if you are in a job you like. Interviewing is a skill you need to keep honed and in practice.


Heh, that's a great idea (in theory!)


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 24, 2008)

I am.  I'm hoping that I'm going to be made redundant today.  I  hate my job.  I really cared about it when I started by now it is just amorass of corruption, venal and self centred senior managment and I really want out.


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 24, 2008)

tastebud said:
			
		

> Heh, that's a great idea (in theory!)


Yeah I know it doesn't sound like fun but it sure does take away the interview anxiety that some people have been complaining of. By going on a few interviews a year they become familiar and they are much much less intimidating. And another fun thing is when you get job offers you can turn them down or ask for more money or whatever to get them to lure you away from your current job. It puts you in the driver seat, which is great. 

Just keep the CV simple and up to date and whenever you see an interesting job just fling the CV at it. Its only difficult because its unfamiliar. Do it a few times and enjoy the results.


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 24, 2008)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> I am.  I'm hoping that I'm going to be made redundant today.  I  hate my job.  I really cared about it when I started by now it is just amorass of corruption, venal and self centred senior managment and I really want out.


Do you work where I do?


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 24, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Do you work where I do?



You are probably sitting at the next workstation if my description chims so much with yours.


----------



## vauxhallmum (Jan 24, 2008)

I wasn't thinking of it but my boss is being such an arse that fantasies of working for myself keep creeping into my head today

I want to live by the sea and eat shellfish


----------



## tastebud (Jan 24, 2008)

MrFalafel: Yeah it's true, I'm quite confident in my work, but interviews really freak me out. I get SO nervous... and practise would reduce this I'm sure. But not only is it about as opposite to 'fun' as you can get, applying for jobs is a full-time job! (And having two of those really sucks).


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 24, 2008)

tastebud said:
			
		

> MrFalafel: Yeah it's true, I'm quite confident in my work, but interviews really freak me out. I get SO nervous... and practise would reduce this I'm sure. But not only is it about as opposite to 'fun' as you can get, applying for jobs is a full-time job! (And having two of those really sucks).


The effort to job hunt when you already have a job is to: 1) spend an hour a week looking through a few job websites 2) Sending your CV to any jobs that look interesting 3) Responding to interview requests. I don't see that as a hugely time consuming task myself.

And nothing boosts your confidence level at interviews than to already have a good job and put the focus on the potential employer trying to sell you the job and to get you excited enough to take it.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 24, 2008)

I have an interview on Monday morning - which will kinda screw up my weekend preparing for it, and I doubt I'll land the job anyway, but if you don't try you don't get...

Fucking hate interviews - it's the whole phonyness of the process I can't stand. And you usually can tell almost as soon as you sit down whether you've got a chance, just by looking at the sort of people sitting across the table from you. But hey, what can you do?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 24, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> The effort to job hunt when you already have a job is to: 1) spend an hour a week looking through a few job websites 2) Sending your CV to any jobs that look interesting 3) Responding to interview requests. I don't see that as a hugely time consuming task myself.


You must be joking. I don't know what sort of jobs you look for, but every job I'm interested in wants much more than just a CV. They want a covering letter at the very least, and usually there's a competency-based form to complete (and they are usually different enough that you can't just cut and paste from other applications you've done). And then if you get an interview you might be asked to do a presentation for it, so you have to work on that, as well as trying to anticipate the questions you might get asked (and then there might be a second interview, and even psychometric tests!). And then after all that you have an excruciating wait to know the result. And then if you don't get the job, you spend about a week feeling pissed off and wondering where you went wrong and what you could have done better. The whole things a head-fuck. And a very time consuming one too.


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:
			
		

> You must be joking. I don't know what sort of jobs you look for, but every job I'm interested in wants much more than just a CV. They want a covering letter at the very least, and usually there's a competency-based form to complete (and they are usually different enough that you can't just cut and paste from other applications you've done). And then if you get an interview you might be asked to do a presentation for it, so you have to work on that, as well as trying to anticipate the questions you might get asked (and then there might be a second interview, and even psychometric tests!). And then after all that you have an excruciating wait to know the result. And then if you don't get the job, you spend about a week feeling pissed off and wondering where you went wrong and what you could have done better. The whole things a head-fuck. And a very time consuming one too.


Wow I don't need to do any of that in my industry. No cover letters and no forms to fill out. Anticipating questions is a bit silly as you should know your stuff priort to applying for the job. Also, with practice, all of things you've described become much easier. After you go on half a dozen interviews for similar positions you'll know all of the questions they're going to ask and you'll have practiced your answers getting better at each interview. 

And just think how much fun you'll have when you turn down a job offer as 'not good enough'. Do you think the HR people will spend a week feeling pissed off after that?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 24, 2008)

MrFalafel said:
			
		

> Wow I don't need to do any of that in my industry. No cover letters and no forms to fill out. Anticipating questions is a bit silly as you should know your stuff priort to applying for the job. Also, with practice, all of things you've described become much easier. After you go on half a dozen interviews for similar positions you'll know all of the questions they're going to ask and you'll have practiced your answers getting better at each interview.


You're a right know-it-all aren't you? With that and your patronising attitude, clearly you'll go far.


----------



## MrFalafel (Jan 24, 2008)

Dr. Furface said:
			
		

> You're a right know-it-all aren't you? With that and your patronising attitude, clearly you'll go far.


With those defeatist people skillz, you won't.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 24, 2008)

imaginationdead said:
			
		

> I've just been turned down for a job I had an interview for last week
> 
> Usually I get told I haven't got enough experience when I'm turned down for jobs (when I know I could do the job with my eyes closed, experienced or no). This time I was told I was a bit too good for the job and wouldn't be stimulated enough in the position!
> 
> I Can't win!



I get this a lot.  

'You don't want this job, you'd hate it!'
I'd prefer a boring job to unemployment


----------



## senny dreadful (Jan 24, 2008)

Meeeeeeeee. 

And I've never really had to look for one before so I'm finding it terrifying.


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 24, 2008)

I remain determined that 2008 is new job year for me and have just submitted 2 more online application forms...


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 24, 2008)

dp


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 24, 2008)

I took some advice and volunteered for a locally based environmental charity. First day today, ace job (if you can call it a job when you don't get paid ). I can see myself learning loads plus they're looking for a part-time paid admin bod - <crosses fingers>


----------



## Strumpet (Jan 24, 2008)

Hmmm.....dilemma - 
Job at mo bores me to tears altho ppl I work with are lovely. Pay is beyond SHIT. Been offered a months work somewhere (done job ebfore, like it, am good at it) for double what i get now. Possibly get more work with this agency again too. Just nothing regular prob...
So if I take it I will have about 3 months from now to get another longer term job. Eek...scary....
Shall I jump in?


----------



## Felina (Jan 25, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> I have found a job i am going to apply for. Working from home, flexible hours, travelling around to look at trees to say 'Oh that's nice' or 'FELL IT!!!  '
> 
> Wish me luck please!



I think I'd quite like this job   Sounds like the sorta thing me dad used to do

Going to have to look for my first 'proper' job out of Uni soon...


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 28, 2008)

I have emailed applications for 2 jobs today (and sent another email about freelance work) so am feeling a bit happier about things employment related 

One of the jobs included in the list of benefits:




			
				job wot i applied for said:
			
		

> many company parties, free chocolate biscuits and lots of other things that we cannot remember



WANT!!11!!ONE


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 28, 2008)

Felina said:


> I think I'd quite like this job



Bugger off! I saw it first!!


----------



## Thora (Jan 29, 2008)

I've found a job!  Two in fact


----------



## marty21 (Jan 29, 2008)

started to look, there are changes here that i'm not too happy about, so i'm starting to look about to see what's out there


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Jan 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> started to look, there are changes here that i'm not too happy about, so i'm starting to look about to see what's out there



Yup same here


----------



## baldrick (Jan 29, 2008)

i haven't heard back from that job i applied for.  it said that interviews were going to be held next week so i imagine i would have heard by now if they were interested 

haven't seen anything else that i want really.  still, gonna keep looking


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 30, 2008)

Chin up, baldrick, something will turn up


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> started to look, there are changes here that i'm not too happy about, so i'm starting to look about to see what's out there


Same here... I'm only looking half-arsedly at the moment though


----------



## mango5 (Jan 30, 2008)

I've got an pre-interview with an agency today, with a particular vacancy in mind.  It sounds good, although the money could be better.  Tricky part is, I moved house yesterday so everything is still in boxes, I have a stinky cold and hoarse voice, no internet access at home so communications are less than ideal.  Ho Hum.


----------



## dessiato (Jan 30, 2008)

My contract ends at the end of the academic year, I don't know if I want to come back to this part of Portugal. I think I might fancy moving further south, so I'm having a look around.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 30, 2008)

application going in today.


----------



## pinkychukkles (Jan 30, 2008)

Another I'm-So-Stuck-In-A-Rut-And-Need-To-Get-Out person. Unfortunately I'm dealing with quite a few other issues in my life at the moment as well, so actually being able to hold down a job, even one I don't like, is a bonus. Once step at a time. Told them in my last appraisal that I wasn't happy and didn't see any sort of career path where I am, what they told me was that I was really good at what I do, but no, nothing doing. Ho hum.


----------



## tastebud (Jan 31, 2008)

Grr the agencies plague you with phone calls - 9:17am this morning! This is SLEEPING time for the unemployed person 
But... I'm completing an application form for a pretty cool job right now. It's funny, at first glance the job descriptions always seem so scary, but then, if I listed all my activities and job description from my last job & presented it to me 1.5 years ago, I would have been terrified!


----------



## northernhord (Jan 31, 2008)

I,m defo looking for a new job, my powercrazed gaffa fired a women off last week for doing something with a student that she herself has done, she also thinks that I am going to drive round in the works van with a defective tyre, she can kiss my sticky out northern Arse.


----------



## mango5 (Feb 7, 2008)

Been given an 'initial conversation' with the employer after the pre-interview with the agency.  One of three candidates apparently.


----------



## Maggot (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm looking for a new job. Am handicapped by the fact that I am working in an unskilled job, am over 40 and lazy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice one mango5 

I really need to sort my CV out and get applying for jobs.


----------



## pastieburt (Feb 7, 2008)

i've been out of work for 2 weeks but start a new job in march, when i phoned up jobseekers just to get some money for febuary they said the first appointment is 23rd of febuary. i've been paying tax and n.i since i was 17 i'm 32 now never claimed before, and they have the cheek to tell me i'll have to wait til the end of the month. it's a joke and a unfair system if you ask me.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 8, 2008)

Interview 2pm today for 50% payrise job, half a mile from my house!

Downside is, it's with a petrochemicals giant, so I won't be taking it if offered - nice to get the interview practice and morale boost though.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 8, 2008)

chainsaw cat said:


> Interview 2pm today for 50% payrise job, half a mile from my house!
> 
> Downside is, it's with a petrochemicals giant, so I won't be taking it if offered - nice to get the interview practice and morale boost though.



I thought you had to go to bed early on Sunday, because of this same job interview


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 8, 2008)

chainsaw cat said:


> Downside is, it's with a petrochemicals giant, .



What: you have some sort of moral stricture against making money?


----------



## Firky (Feb 8, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What: you have some sort of moral stricture against making money?


 
I turned down a £30k job when I was 24 because it was with a pharmaceutical company. If I knew then what I know


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 8, 2008)

Did a great interview yesterday


Didn't get the job


----------



## lenny101 (Feb 8, 2008)

I need a job, not worked for ages and the money is getting very low. I have been looking in Manchester but not much happening so moving down to London on Monday. Hopefully the job markets a bit better down there.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 9, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> What: you have some sort of moral stricture against making money?




No, just that I've worked with them before and they are mostly cunts.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 9, 2008)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I thought you had to go to bed early on Sunday, because of this same job interview



No that was a different one - an online assessment thing for a job investigating suspicious deaths.

Nice.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 9, 2008)

You could always go work for Blackwater or something.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 9, 2008)

The suspicious deaths thing sounds kind of cool.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 10, 2008)

I'll fill you in... so to speak... if I get it.


----------



## tastebud (Feb 10, 2008)

I started a cool temp job last week, in the press office of a social enterprise. Really cool stuff. I like it muchly. I'm writing lots already. Still looking for a permanent thing though. Ooh it's so much harder when you're already working 9-5, bah.
(Plus last week I found out that the paper I wrote in my first job after graduation is gonna get published soon, super chuffed).


----------



## equationgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Well done tastebud!

I may be looking for a new job if things with a certain misogynist at work don't improve.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 13, 2008)

*ooh a chance to rant!!*

things are going a little pear shaped at my place - the director has just imposed a new regional manager on us - who just sits in her office and fires off email the two managers who could have acted up (imo) were not offered the chance (which might have given me the chance to act up as well) and the message from the director is that they needn't bother applying for the permanent post - the regional manager who is leaving - didn't actually work in our office, but was due to move there, i liked her, she was ok as a manager, but clearly couldn't work with the director and got poached by another housing association - fair play to her - 

apparently according to office gossip (which isn't always accurate i know) this new manager is a shoo-in for the permanent post, doesn't appear to know the job (i know i'm judging very early) but the whole recruitment process seems at the whim of one director who seems to like some people and want them in post - whether they can do the job or not

so i am looking about for something else do do - anyone in a housing association or related sort of work - pm me


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Feb 13, 2008)

IM handing in my notice in a job I am being bullied by management in. They cant manage shit but thats not my problem( although they try to make it my problem)
Fortunately its a second job. I wont miss it and Im not looking for anything else


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 13, 2008)

Jobhunt so far unsuccessful. So much for the government wanting us lazy single mum whores back to work. May consider volunteering somewhere.


----------



## lenny101 (Feb 14, 2008)

I gots me a job. 

Start on Monday on a 3 month contract. I haven't worked for nearly a year after an bike accident last March. Not looking forward to early mornings but I *NEED *the money.


----------



## Zorra (Feb 14, 2008)

lenny101 said:


> I gots me a job.
> 
> Start on Monday on a 3 month contract. I haven't worked for nearly a year after an bike accident last March. Not looking forward to early mornings but I *NEED *the money.



Congrats!


----------



## CalmerChameleon (Feb 15, 2008)

I've just got a new job too 

Had the interview this morning and was offered it (to my surprise) this afternoon. I've been temping for 6 months and I've been absolutely hating my current job. I'd been desperate for a permanent job and had gone to about 10 interviews and failed at all of them, until now. This is a good start to my weekend


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 19, 2008)

I've got a job 

But only for three days 

Still, money's money.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 19, 2008)

marty21 said:


> apparently according to office gossip (which isn't always accurate i know) this new manager is a shoo-in for the permanent post, doesn't appear to know the job (i know i'm judging very early) but the whole recruitment process seems at the whim of one director who seems to like some people and want them in post - whether they can do the job or not



You have my sympathies. We've been lumbered with a crap new manager who has all the charm of a bucket of shit. I had a chance to go for it but it means a loss of 6 weeks paid holiday a year for just a £6,000 increase in wages. I prefer the holiday, but now have to work with an imbecilic peasant. Oh well.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 2 interviews, one this week and one next week


----------



## CharlieAddict (Feb 25, 2008)

i'm looking for a new job. pref same money for less hours, or much more money for longer hours.


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 25, 2008)

good luck interview peoples!
and congrats lenny, imaginationdead and annakarpik 
and me!  had me interview on thursday and was offered the job on the spot.. 

 i'd already booked today and tomorrow off from me temp job, and i finish on friday.  no more evil evil evil work at millbank ever again after this week! *insert extreme joy here*


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 28, 2008)

Had interview today 

Apart from turning up at 12.00 when the interview wasn't till 2.00 (not my fault, blokey from the agency told me and the interviewer 2 different times ) it went very well.

She said she was very impressed and, although there are other people yet to be interviewed, she was very hopeful something positive would come out of it


----------



## Matt S (Feb 28, 2008)

Well, I'm moving to London in July, and so have to look for a new job. I have come to the conclusion that either I have to work ludicrous hours, starve, or sell my soul and do something evil.

I didn't realise my current job was so good until I had to leave!

Matt


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Feb 29, 2008)

Matt S said:


> Well, I'm moving to London in July, and so have to look for a new job. I have come to the conclusion that either I have to work ludicrous hours, starve, or sell my soul and do something evil.
> 
> I didn't realise my current job was so good until I had to leave!
> 
> Matt



Can't you get yourself toplisted for the Green list for the GLA 

(only half joking)


----------



## Fuchs66 (Feb 29, 2008)

Still trying for a new job had enough with freelancing, getting paid late and too little, paying way too much tax and generally getting fucked around. Up for my THIRD interview for the same UN organisation (they say they want me but they cant decide which post they want me for ). Been going on since the end of last summer. Still I think I'll get there in the end.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Feb 29, 2008)

Have got interview for somewhere that's a good hour's drive away and will probably demand long hours. Given that I've only just passed my driving test and am still a very nervous driver and one of the joys of getting out of the London rat race was actually working a 9 to 5 I'm not exactly convinced it's a great fit!

However, am going along for a look-see. Actual company sounds really interesting (although worryingly chaotic due to growth), lots of opportunity for learning/travel/promotion and better money.

I just think I've become too much of a lifestyler since relocating west!


----------



## fogbat (Feb 29, 2008)

Really, really want a job again.

I've not worked since November and I'm getting really fricking bored (plus poor ) I've been waiting to get confirmation either way from an interview I went to about a week and a half ago (they expected to know on the day, but are apparently now faffing about whether they actually want to hire anyone).

Anyone need Rails/Webapps coders?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 29, 2008)

Me. 

I've only done 1 days work since mid December... Although I was away for the month.

One job has been shifting for the last two weeks, they left me a message last night saying its 99% happening and am waiting for them to call me back and confirm, hopefully to start next week. 

Life of a freelancer..

Fogs - did you apply to the evil organisation we spoke about last time I saw you?


----------



## Zorra (Feb 29, 2008)

Fuchs66 said:


> Still trying for a new job had enough with freelancing, getting paid late and too little, paying way too much tax and generally getting fucked around. Up for my THIRD interview for the same UN organisation (they say they want me but they cant decide which post they want me for ). Been going on since the end of last summer. Still I think I'll get there in the end.



I've been applying for UN jobs but I suspect my exit interview from my last one may be to blame   Doing an application right now, I feel like I've worked on it for days and days and I haven't even got to the long personal statementy questions yet


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm doing my best to get an interview for this internal vacancy at my company.  We've got an external company hired to sort out jobs within the company that we have to apply through, but I think they're fobbing me off to get someone from outside the company (would guess they get more commission that way).

Also got a couple of outside applications via friends at the moment.  Need to get it sorted before the summer though.


----------



## fogbat (Feb 29, 2008)

shakespearegirl said:


> Me.
> 
> I've only done 1 days work since mid December... Although I was away for the month.
> 
> ...



Ah, the evil corporation? Nope, it looks like I was mistaken in terms of how much Rails they used


----------



## Matt S (Feb 29, 2008)

Oswaldthistle,

LOL - I wish!

Matt


----------



## mango5 (Feb 29, 2008)

I've been given a third interview (for the same job) next week.  Hopefully they won't string it out any longer.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 29, 2008)

Had an interview for a great job yesterday; heard nothing today, so I think I can chalk up another fail 


AAAAGH!
i've got a second interview!


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 29, 2008)

Another interview for me on Monday. I had to get the details emailed to me at work, printed it off and.....now I can't find it!!!!

Forwarded to home email, but what if my boss finds the print out?


----------



## Daniel (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm currently looking for a job, just writing up my CV


----------



## Arik (Mar 4, 2008)

Just handed in my notice yesterday, so I've got a month to look for a new job in the admin/PA/marketing/research area.....

.....so nice to know I'll be leaving this office!


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm looking too - got a promising phone call today and am crossing my fingers


----------



## tastebud (Mar 6, 2008)

My manager is desperately trying to get me permanent, I love the job and the organisation and the people, and it's so close to home. All good. Salary okay and I need to be in a job for a 'while' now I think. And yet I have an interview next week for another job that is better. In theory. That is, the job description's better, but it's outside of London, the commute would take an hour (in theory!) and the salary is lower. Plus the ethos of the organisation... nothing bad at all but not 'serious' stuff if you see what I mean. Would look good in a media/press sense - that's what I'm in.. but not in a 'sector' development sense.
And yet.... I'd love the actual job. It's exactly what I want to get in to and is at least for two years with opportunities for development of the position/more responsibility etc.
Bah. I'm a bit confused atm.

AND... what do I say to my manager next week? She'll KNOW I'm going for an interview if I say I need time off. And she's SO nice and loves me, for some unknown reason.
This is harder than I thought it was gonna be.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 7, 2008)

tastebud said:


> My manager is desperately trying to get me permanent, I love the job and the organisation and the people, and it's so close to home. All good.....
> 
> AND... what do I say to my manager next week? She'll KNOW I'm going for an interview if I say I need time off. And she's SO nice and loves me, for some unknown reason.
> This is harder than I thought it was gonna be.



You going for an interview may be just the lever that your manager needs to get you made permanent!

Plus, you haven't sworn an oath of fealty to your current employer; you are allowed to think about yourself, your needs and prospects.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 7, 2008)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Had an interview for a great job yesterday; heard nothing today, so I think I can chalk up another fail
> 
> 
> AAAAGH!
> i've got a second interview!



And now I've got a job


Yeehaa!

Start Monday.

Oh, what does smart casual mean?


----------



## rennie (Mar 7, 2008)

Who knows?


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done AnnaK 

I've just had a provisional job offer, but am kind of holding out to see what the result of an interview for another job yesterday might be.

Decision time! Scary!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 7, 2008)

I got one starting on Weds for 6 weeks.

Of course today I got offered another job starting on Monday for 6 weeks. 

Bit like buses uh?


----------



## oryx (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm looking - have only been in new job 6 weeks but the place is made of fail and I already can't wait to get out!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 9, 2008)

I've got an interview on tuesday, I didn't look for the job - it looked for me.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 9, 2008)

*I don't know whether to apply for a new job or not*

I've been in my current position for 10 months, and whilst I enjoy the work I'm doing, my boss isn't the greatest and the office politics are pretty shit. Now, before anyone says office politics are part of any job, believe me, I've worked in some shitty places and the office politics are pretty much the worst I've encountered. There's a new MD coming in 11 weeks time and I hope he'll make a difference.

There's a new position opened up in our Glasgow office which would be really good for my career, but would be reporting to a guy who (to be completely honest) is a bit odd. I seem to be able to handle him quite well at the moment but I do wonder that if I work for him that will change (he has had complaints made about him by a lady who reports to him).

I don't know what to do.

Halp.


----------



## chainsaw cat (Mar 10, 2008)

AnnaKarpik said:


> And now I've got a job
> 
> 
> Yeehaa!
> ...





Food stains OK, bodily fluid stains not OK

I think.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 10, 2008)

Smart casual is not as formal as a suit but not a casual as jeans and trainers. So, trousers and skirts with non-t-shirt type tops and shoes that don't look like trainers.

Basically no denim I think.


----------



## mango5 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have a 4th interview for the same job tomorrow.  Surely this must be the last!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 11, 2008)

I apply for proper full-time jobs sometimes. It buggers my productivity and means that I invoice a pittance over the prolonged period of preparing presentations and fretting about the interview process. Then I get pipped at the post by an internal candidate or a grey squirrel, and am even more grumpy than usual for a couple of weeks.

 I really, really should stop doing it.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 11, 2008)

Telephone interview in an hour's time...

e2a: And now a face to face interview on Thursday with a really exciting company


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2008)

Well I had three different nightmares last night due to the interview I have today. What's making it worse is that I know one of the blokes who's interviewing me so it will be worse if I stuff it up, Also it usually takes a couple of interviews for me to get into the swing of it and this is my first.


----------



## _angel_ (Mar 11, 2008)

good luck.

Still waiting on this application form being posted out. Where is it??


----------



## tastebud (Mar 11, 2008)

Good luck everyone.

It's a tough game. I had an interview today & quickly decided that I wasn't going to take it... actually within minutes of entering the building. They were all a bit boring and old... the staff. Plus a few other reasons.
It's gonna be hard for me to find an office/org. as great/cool as my current one I think.

So I'll stay put for as long as they'll have me I reckon.

The interview practice was good though. One definitely gets out of practice!


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 11, 2008)

The interview went well I think, lasted for an hour.  I dunno if they'll offer me the job as it's a departure from the way they usually do things - they outsource everything and I'll be inhouse. Worst question was "What do your peers think of you?" that stumped me. I just blathered on about some stuff. I'll find out later in the week.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 11, 2008)

equationgirl said:


> Smart casual is not as formal as a suit but not a casual as jeans and trainers. So, trousers and skirts with non-t-shirt type tops and shoes that don't look like trainers.
> 
> Basically no denim I think.



I've gone with 'cardigan instead of jacket', which makes me the smartest person there. I think that's OK though because I'm the only woman there full-time, so I get to make the rules.


----------



## fogbat (Mar 12, 2008)

AnnaKarpik said:


> I've gone with 'cardigan instead of jacket', which makes me the smartest person there. I think that's OK though because I'm the only woman there full-time, so I get to make the rules.



I had nothing that would qualify as smart-casual for an interview a while back. So I bought a new pair of tidy black jeans and a nice shirt just beforehand. Would probably have been better if I'd remembered to take the size label off the leg of the jeans before the interview.  
The interviewer was kind enough to point it out at the end of the interview 

Gone for a Clarkson-esque shirt, suit jacket and a pair of jeans for a couple of recent interviews.  Once I'm sitting down, I look reasonably smart.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 12, 2008)

Wooo, they emailed me back a half an hour after the interview asking me how much I was after, looking good.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, had my interview on Monday. Only lasted half an hour, they didn't seem quite sure how I'd ended up being put up for a job in their division, I felt they didn't really want to be there and we both felt that I didn't have the right skills for that particular job anyway.

So, duely reported back to the agency that it didn't look like a go-er (whilst being secretly quite pleased cos it would be a long commute and long hours) only to get a response saying they loved me and had passed my CV to another department where they felt I'd fit in much better!

I can see it now - I'm gonna get offered a job I'm not sure I even want!


----------



## Poi E (Mar 14, 2008)

Had an interview yesterday for a position right in my market sector...but they thought I didn't have enough "hands on" experience. Shit...I've worked at a senior level in two IT start-ups, managing most aspects of the businesses. I feel down :-(


----------



## secretsquirrel (Mar 14, 2008)

Awww mate - maybe you should try the lot I went to see?! Dunno if it's an exact fit but they're doing lots of digital content stuff - including via mobile comms. They're based down here but also have a London office and are happy to consider people working from there... I'll PM you the company name regardless...


----------



## Zorra (Mar 15, 2008)

Zorra said:


> Doing an application right now, I feel like I've worked on it for days and days and I haven't even got to the long personal statementy questions yet



Interview for this on Tuesday  x loads 

It's a great job, be really interesting, and a great organisation.  It's a phone interview, and sadly I only have reception about 2/3 of the time... i've explained this and we'll have to see how it works out. Fingers Xd anyway!


----------



## mango5 (Mar 15, 2008)

mango5 said:


> I have a 4th interview for the same job tomorrow.  Surely this must be the last!


Well, it was.  Back to square one for now.


----------



## equationgirl (Mar 15, 2008)

The right job is out there for you mango5, hang in there.


----------



## Treehugger76 (Mar 17, 2008)

I've moved down from Glasgow and nearly 5 months on I'm still only fucking temping.  How hard is it to find a permanent job down here?!

what's everyone's experience with finding jobs in London?  It took about 3 months to find a job in Glasgow but what's the average time people have been looking for before they've found something?


----------



## CharlieAddict (Mar 17, 2008)

me and my manager are so getting the sack.
we were laughing about it in a meeting this morning...


----------



## Zorra (Mar 18, 2008)

Interview for Marvellous Job at 11.15 today... 

<crosses fingers>


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Nope... 

But just been approached again with a (alleged) shoe in for a position. 
£14k more a year and the word 'Director' in my job title  

Might give them a call just to see


----------



## Badgers (Mar 18, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Might give them a call just to see



Interesting.... 
Job sounds ideal, and something I could do standing on my head. 

Thing is that whilst my current role has frustrations (who's doesn't?) I have a lot of loyalty to colleagues and clients alike. The company took good care of me when my wife and I had problems and I HATE the whole job application process. 

I guess I should look out for number one but have found in the past that this is not always a good mentality. 

Maybe I should just be flattered and carry on as I am


----------



## Stobart Stopper (Mar 20, 2008)

I've got myself another job, it's in a big gym but they are going to let me take spinning classes as well. It's only 2 days a week but there are some great opportunities so I am well pleased!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Mar 20, 2008)

When I started this lovely new job, I thought I would be able to post on urban all day like other office workers and do a little work in the quiet spots. I have to work instead


----------



## Pingu (Mar 20, 2008)

me

so if anyone knows of any IT project mangement jobs going in the NW of england give me a shout


----------



## FiFi (Mar 20, 2008)

I've got an interview on the 27th. 

BUT..I have to do a presentation on "the biggest challenge within the infection prevention agenda", and "how I would address this in my role". 

Suddenly I'm not so confident of my chances.


----------



## May Kasahara (Mar 20, 2008)

Treehugger76 said:


> I've moved down from Glasgow and nearly 5 months on I'm still only fucking temping.  How hard is it to find a permanent job down here?!
> 
> what's everyone's experience with finding jobs in London?  It took about 3 months to find a job in Glasgow but what's the average time people have been looking for before they've found something?



It can take bloody ages, I'm afraid, depending on what area you're looking at.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Mar 30, 2008)

I got the job, start 9 o'clock on monday, first meeting at 10, I'm bricking it.


----------



## rennie (Mar 31, 2008)

sleaterkinney said:


> I got the job, start 9 o'clock on monday, first meeting at 10, I'm bricking it.



they wouldn't have offered you the job if they'd thought you weren't capable of doing it.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 1, 2008)

I have a new job starting on April 14th.

I will be working here


----------



## baldrick (Apr 1, 2008)

woohoo!  that looks fab, well done you


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 1, 2008)

Fanks lovely  

Cool innit?


----------



## hiccup (Apr 1, 2008)

I am looking for a new job. I hates it. Job hunting depresses the hell out of me.


----------



## Epico (Apr 1, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> I have a new job starting on April 14th.
> 
> I will be working here



Ayyyyye!

Nice one mate!


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 1, 2008)

Epico said:


> Ayyyyye!
> 
> Nice one mate!



Ta! Will be living (fairly) local to you. Milky bars are on me


----------



## moomoo (Apr 1, 2008)

Well done _pH_.  Are you going to be a park keeper?


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 1, 2008)

ive been job hunting for a few months now as my current job stinks! i used to love it, but with all the shit that goes on, ive had it!

well, i have an interview on 14th for a job i really want. fingers crossed!


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks moomoo 

Er...kind of. Maybe I should get a little shed to live in like Percy the Park Keeper  I could have pet squirls


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 1, 2008)

Dovydaitis said:


> ive been job hunting for a few months now as my current job stinks! i used to love it, but with all the shit that goes on, ive had it!
> 
> well, i have an interview on 14th for a job i really want. fingers crossed!



Good luck! Fingers here are crossed (makes it very difficlut to tyyyyype though)


----------



## miss direct (Apr 2, 2008)

I've got a telephone interview today for a summer job in Cheltenham. I'm feeling nervous.


----------



## Kidda (Apr 4, 2008)

How did it go miss direct?

I had a call today to say i have a interview for a really ace job next friday.

I am shitting it


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 4, 2008)

OO a letter 
Got a Thank you for submitting your application form 
This occasion your application was unsuccessful. 

owell should be happy the sent a reply.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 4, 2008)

Just lost my job this week. No fault of my was working for a local authority and the contract was running out at the end of the financial year. I assumed that because they had not advertised the job that it would run over into at least April probably May. 


But had a big shock last Thursday when I found out that this Monday (31st March) was going to be my last day. Have had a bit of a shit week signing on and getting in touch with agencies.

I hate the job application process. I would actually pay somebody to fill job apps for me.


----------



## Fuchs66 (Apr 7, 2008)

I got the jooooooooooob!!!!!!!!!! 

Training starts in June for my international jet setting diplomatic type job in The Hague  Chuffed to bits


----------



## rennie (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow. Well done mate... soudns like it was worth the wait?


----------



## Fuchs66 (Apr 7, 2008)

Cheers it was well worth the wait and perfect timing with the good news as the guy I work with at the moment informed me last week he couldn't afford to pay me after the money for february (whenever he gets round to paying me that), funny he can still afford to run 2 Mercs a 7 ser BMW and a Jag, cant wait to see his face when I give him the good news.


----------



## N_igma (Apr 7, 2008)

After a long stint of unemployment I finally got a job with Setanta sports (free Setanta bonus ). 

Job assessment was weird, we were put into groups and had to make toys out of lego to show we could work as a team...all very weird and childish but can't wait to start.


----------



## _pH_ (Apr 11, 2008)

woohoo!

Finished my job today and start new one on monday!

I got the best leaving present ever - a year's sponsorship of a rescue greyhound called soldier, here he is:







Cute!!


----------



## bluestreak (Apr 11, 2008)

*joins the looking for a job gang*


----------



## mango5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I've got another interview next week.


----------



## Xanadu (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm being made redundant later this year.  I was looking for a job outside my company, but I've stopped now.  I've been told that if I want the retention bonus I've been promised, I have to stay til almost the end of the year (was meant to be getting it whenever I leave this year).

On the other hand, I walked into my manager's office, and asked for a payrise.  Looks like I'll be getting it too  

And I've spoken to the manager of the department I want to move to - I'm #1 on his shortlist of candidates for the job that's opened up


----------



## Dovydaitis (Apr 14, 2008)

_pH_ said:


> woohoo!
> 
> Finished my job today and start new one on monday!
> 
> ...



awwwwwww, he is lurvley! 

i got my interview in...... 1hour 30!!!!!


----------



## tastebud (Apr 16, 2008)

I have an interview tomorrow that I definitely want & am 99% certain to get. But I'm still really freaking nervous. I've taken seven pages worth of notes and am swotting like crazy.
Oh for this time tomorrow


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 17, 2008)

^^^hope it's gone well for you.

I have an intetview on May 8th. Not 100% if I want the job but in the future I do want a new job and need interview experiance.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 19, 2008)

well good luck - interviews are good experience even if you don't want the job.

i got the job! the interview was scary... i was so nervous, it was a bit crap actually, i thought. but needless to say, this is my first ever 'permanent' job & I imagine I'll be there for a while now.


----------



## wrysmile (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey - great news! Well done, Tastebud!


----------



## tastebud (Apr 19, 2008)

Merci


----------



## moonsi til (Apr 19, 2008)

Congratulations... I have been in my current job nearly 8 years (same place but with promotions) and have enjoyed the security that goes with it.


----------



## tastebud (Apr 19, 2008)

Yeah I fancy some of that security malarkey nowadays. Never thought I'd say it mind..


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 21, 2008)

Just seen an ad for a great job, but the deadline is 5pm today - no way I can get an application form done in that time


----------



## Pat24 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello everyone!
This is my first post. I´ve been lurking around the site for a while, but never posted before 

Today I couldn't face going to work. I was up and ready to go but I just couldn't and called in sick. I work at a recruitment agency as a researcher, which means i'm on the phone all fricking day trying to get people to screen and convince to change jobs. I bloody hate it!! It's all about making money out of these people, recruitment consultants are leeches..LEECHES!!
I've been offered a couple of jobs in recruitment, but i ain't going anywhere near recruitment. I just hate the idea, you know?

I want to work for a charity and make a difference. I might sound stupid and idealistic, but I get no motivation from making these leeches any richer! I'd much rather do something more meaningful with my life. I'd love to get into policy and research. I've actually spent the whole day doing this application form for a job like that, doing research in schools to promote ethnic diversity, that's actually something that would get me out of bed in the mornings. 

However, I'm dreading the interview (if i get shortlisted)..I hate interviews, I become a chicken.


----------



## Hellsbells (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello Pat24, good luck with your application. Life is too short to be in a job you hate like that. I've applied for a new job today aswell, just posted off my application form, and like you, I bloody hate evil, nasty interviews. But I'm a chicken all the time, not just in interviews!


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 24, 2008)

me. i've got two interviews lined up next week.


----------



## rennie (Apr 24, 2008)

I might be although I don't really want to.


----------



## rennie (Apr 24, 2008)

Pat24 said:


> However, I'm dreading the interview (if i get shortlisted)..I hate interviews, I become a chicken.



It sounds like you are resolved to change the line of work you're in. This conviction can be really useful at the interview stage as it shows that you're mature enough to make your own enlighted choices. I would bring up the job change and use it to your advantage: you tried working for big capitalist corp and you feel that you have a lot more to contribute than just $ signs.

Godd luck.


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm gonna start looking I think.


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> I'm gonna start looking I think.



I have vacancies to fill but would lose the tiny shred of U75 credibility I have left if I brought anyone into this horror show!!!


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have vacancies to fill but would lose the tiny shred of U75 credibility I have left if I brought anyone into this horror show!!!


 
No way, I can do corporate whore no problem


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> I'm gonna start looking I think.


Things not good where you are or just time for a change?


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Things not good where you are or just time for a change?


 
Last bit, plus the control freak's doing my head in a bit. 

Can usually do what I want, now I have to get the 'ok' for a new fuckin water cooler company cos the last lot were so shit.  If you don't want me to have the responsibility you shouldn't have employed me as your studio manager. 

I'm not saying I'll go, but it can't hurt to have a look and see what's about. Unsure of what I'd like to do though


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

Sounds stupid - it should be your call if you're managing the office, and keeping an eye on whatever budget you have.





zenie said:


> I'm not saying I'll go, but it can't hurt to have a look and see what's about. Unsure of what I'd like to do though


Not the same thing again then?


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> No way, I can do corporate whore no problem



It is too scary here, even for a tough bird like you... 

Actually it is not that scary, just relentless bullshit, insolvency, legal crap and lying at the moment. 

Need to practice my NLP I reckon


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Sounds stupid - it should be your call if you're managing the office, and keeping an eye on whatever budget you have.Not the same thing again then?


 
Yer exactly  Maybe he's just having a weird one. Bored here now too and need a pay rise. 

Not sure, I'll have a look definitley but there's not that many of these type of jobs about. 



Badgers said:


> It is too scary here, even for a tough bird like you...
> 
> Actually it is not that scary, just relentless bullshit, insolvency, legal crap and lying at the moment.
> 
> Need to practice my NLP I reckon


 
I might move back into property (although now's probably a really bad time ) at least I was 'doing' rather than 'managing' there.

Alternatively I'd like to do events and arts management.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 24, 2008)

Ooo studio manager! I wondered what your job was a few times,  wish my job was a bit more exciting.

I've been having a glance at whats about lately as i seem to have been give alot of responsibility ie thousands of pounds sorta stuff but crap wages

But... now i am rethinking as i had a bonus of £125 for nowt - total suprise and bossman said i am now the companies Service Manager and will have a rise when me colleague goes on maternity in like 16 weeks


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

Same Miss Daisy I know I can do this job elsewhere for 10k more a year!!! I've just looked!! 

Service manager and pay rise sounds ace 

'spose I'd better start on the CV


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> I might move back into property (although now's probably a really bad time ) at least I was 'doing' rather than 'managing' there.



Well, I do events and property... 

It is not a great time to be in the industry but a lot of people are getting out so there are vacancies. There is also a lot of uncertainty and disorganisation in the industry too. 

I know I can dig my heels in and still earn good money as long as the company I work with do not fuck up. 

My workload is a bit scary between now and the second week in May but then I get to chill out a bit over the summer so will have a think then. Have recently turned down much higher paid jobs as I don't like jumping ship. Also I have learnt over the years that the grass is rarely greener....


----------



## pinkychukkles (Apr 24, 2008)

Just handed my notice in... so better start lookin'!  
Always seem to do things arse about face but I'm such a procrastinator that impending unemployment should hopefully focus my mind.


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Also I have learnt over the years that the grass is rarely greener....


 

Yeh, that worries me a bit tbh. 

My work/life balance is pretty good here, I'd hate to have to work long hours


----------



## Badgers (Apr 24, 2008)

zenie said:


> My work/life balance is pretty good here, I'd hate to have to work long hours



There is a trap with this job too.... 

I have been working for over six months with one client on a large project. 
The project will not start until September and my full earning will not land until March 2008. 

I do have to work long hours and sometimes take calls in the evening. It is a bit shit at times but a necessary evil with this role.


----------



## zenie (Apr 24, 2008)

Hmm, I don't mind the out of hours stuff on the phone but I can't be out of the house for more than 9 hours. 

Suppose that's not too much to ask though really. If someone expects me to work longer then I probably shouldn't work for them anyway.


----------



## toblerone3 (Apr 24, 2008)

tastebud said:


> Grr the agencies plague you with phone calls - 9:17am this morning! This is SLEEPING time for the unemployed person
> But... I'm completing an application form for a pretty cool job right now. It's funny, at first glance the job descriptions always seem so scary, but then, if I listed all my activities and job description from my last job & presented it to me 1.5 years ago, I would have been terrified!



This is so true


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 24, 2008)

tastebud said:


> well good luck - interviews are good experience even if you don't want the job.
> 
> i got the job! the interview was scary... i was so nervous, it was a bit crap actually, i thought. but needless to say, this is my first ever 'permanent' job & I imagine I'll be there for a while now.


Just seen this - congrats! You started yet?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 29, 2008)

i've now got 3 interviews tomorrow and possibly 2 more on thursday. cant wait to leave my job. being made redundant certainly focuses your attention on finding a new job quickly, especially with a mortgage to pay. grrr.


----------



## Cribynkle (Apr 29, 2008)

I had an assessment centre for new job last week. They liked me and want to offer me a job but they also liked another candidate too and only had sign-off to recruit one person. So they're trying to get authorisation to hire two new peeps and bring both of us in. 
The waiting's driving me mad, apparently they're 99.99% likely to get sign off but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. And a watched phone never rings!


----------



## lillia (May 1, 2008)

Cribynkle said:


> I had an assessment centre for new job last week. They liked me and want to offer me a job but they also liked another candidate too and only had sign-off to recruit one person. So they're trying to get authorisation to hire two new peeps and bring both of us in.
> The waiting's driving me mad, apparently they're 99.99% likely to get sign off but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. And a watched phone never rings!



Good luck with that. 
Wandered in to education and employment as it's quarter to six and I'm the only one here - no-one's asked me if I can work late - just sodded off and left me knowing we can't shut the office 'til six. Bastards.


----------



## Cribynkle (May 1, 2008)

lillia said:


> Good luck with that.
> Wandered in to education and employment as it's quarter to six and I'm the only one here - no-one's asked me if I can work late - just sodded off and left me knowing we can't shut the office 'til six. Bastards.




*&@!$% innum


----------



## Cribynkle (May 2, 2008)

Cribynkle said:


> I had an assessment centre for new job last week. They liked me and want to offer me a job but they also liked another candidate too and only had sign-off to recruit one person. So they're trying to get authorisation to hire two new peeps and bring both of us in.
> The waiting's driving me mad, apparently they're 99.99% likely to get sign off but I don't want to get my hopes up too high. And a watched phone never rings!




Got it  Just have to wait for the offer letter to come through before I can hand in my notice


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2008)

i've found a new job. two weeks from finding out that i was being made redundant i've got something else lined up. does involve a move back to the midlands though but thats no so bad.


----------



## Zorra (May 7, 2008)

I got headhunted for a new job cool and when I handed my notice in here my hideous-incompetent-bully of a boss went ballistic. So I agreed to stay for a month more than my notice to make sure that all the handover etc was done as smoothly as possible and she is being an utter, utter bitch. Wish I'd just told her to stick it now 

Still! New job on 1st June <holds breath>


----------



## Badgers (May 7, 2008)

Three of my colleagues


----------



## Poi E (May 7, 2008)

Just had the nicest rejection email ever . :-(


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 7, 2008)

Well, out the blue a job has hoved into view. Have 2nd interview next week. FOUR BLOODY HOURS OF IT! 1.5 hr 2nd interview, then various tests including psychometric testing! They're sending me some sample questions beforehand. Yikes! 

Anyway, more importantly, what's my excuse for not being at work next Tuesday? Sickie? Family emergency? Am rubbish at lying. Am thinking of using my mother's central heating system as an excuse (1/2 lie - she's had it reinstalled a couple of weeks ago and been having problems with British Gas ever since...)


----------



## Fuzzy (May 7, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Anyway, more importantly, what's my excuse for not being at work next Tuesday? Sickie? Family emergency? Am rubbish at lying. Am thinking of using my mother's central heating system as an excuse (1/2 lie - she's had it reinstalled a couple of weeks ago and been having problems with British Gas ever since...)



washing machine delivery, car broken in and need to get glass repaired, south west water to look at getting a water meter installed.


----------



## Poi E (May 7, 2008)

Good luck SS. Psychometric tests, yikes. Use the half lie...sounds convincing and not often used.


----------



## Kidda (May 7, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> i've found a new job. two weeks from finding out that i was being made redundant i've got something else lined up. does involve a move back to the midlands though but thats no so bad.



woah big changes mate

havent you just built a house? is it on wheels, you going to drive it back to the midlands?


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2008)

had an interview last week, thought it went well, practically the same job as i do at the moment, and i got the letter this morning - they said no fuckers i'm gonna get some feedback, but i'm amazed i didn't get it, given my experience and that i reckon is was a pesky internal candidate...

back to the drawing board


----------



## Kidda (May 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i reckon is was a pesky internal candidate...



they should really change the law on that.

There was a job going at a really good homeless charity a few weeks back and one of my mates who would have been perfect for it was really excited about it, prepared for ages for the interview, read up loads, checked out everything she could about the place.

on the day of her interview i was in a multi agency meeting with the person who had already been given the job. 

she'd been in post 3 weeks before they actually advertised the position, as legally they had to anyway.


----------



## CharlieAddict (May 7, 2008)

boss said he gets the feeling he's about to be sacked.
the whole division is underperforming.
and they're making redundancies across the business.

working with a few agents on possible jobs.
nothing of interest atm.


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 8, 2008)

Fuzzy said:


> washing machine delivery, car broken in and need to get glass repaired, south west water to look at getting a water meter installed.



Can't use car breaking down as am currently only a 20 min walk from work!



Poi E said:


> Good luck SS. Psychometric tests, yikes. Use the half lie...sounds convincing and not often used.



 Ta. Yeah - I think a half lie is the best way to go. Sod's law that we've suddenly got a shed load of work just come through the door that makes me feel bad about taking a sneaky day off  

How's your hunt going?


----------



## Poi E (May 8, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> How's your hunt going?



Shitter than shit.  Loads of "overqualified" and "ohh that's an interesting CV Mr Poi".

Getting used to the fact that I'm going to have to take a decent drop in salary. Mind you, I just pissed the current salary up against the wall.


----------



## northernhord (May 8, 2008)

Me, Ive got an interview in the Morning.


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 8, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Shitter than shit.  Loads of "overqualified" and "ohh that's an interesting CV Mr Poi".
> 
> Getting used to the fact that I'm going to have to take a decent drop in salary. Mind you, I just pissed the current salary up against the wall.



Sorry to hear that  Any contract work in the offing? Guess you're on the case with that already...


----------



## Sweet FA (May 8, 2008)

northernhord said:


> Me, Ive got an interview in the Morning.


Me too, good luck - I'm pooping myself about mine


----------



## Poi E (May 9, 2008)

secretsquirrel said:


> Sorry to hear that  Any contract work in the offing? Guess you're on the case with that already...



Just got an interview for a position on Tuesday. They want to do a psychometric test over the phone the evening before. What are these tests, anyone?


----------



## northernhord (May 9, 2008)

Ive just had a great interview, will hear back next week.


----------



## Poi E (May 9, 2008)

northernhord said:


> Ive just had a great interview, will hear back next week.



Fingers crossed. Let's share some positive vibes

(((job seekers)))


----------



## northernhord (May 9, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Just got an interview for a position on Tuesday. They want to do a psychometric test over the phone the evening before. What are these tests, anyone?



Ive got an interview late next week where Ive got to do one of these tests, they are woefully out of date though so an Educationalist friend told me


----------



## Poi E (May 9, 2008)

Do they ask you questions like "You are living in an unsustainable economic system that is destroying your eco-system. Who's first against the wall?" Do they, do they??


----------



## northernhord (May 9, 2008)

Poi E said:


> Do they ask you questions like "You are living in an unsustainable economic system that is destroying your eco-system. Who's first against the wall?" Do they, do they??



It would be cool if they did, I fear it will be more mundane and tedius though, I am envisiging problem solving questions about pairing different coloured washed socks together


----------



## Poi E (May 9, 2008)

northernhord said:


> It would be cool if they did, I fear it will be more mundane and tedius though, I am envisiging problem solving questions about pairing different coloured washed socks together



I don't bother pairing them. That must make me a maverick, unafraid of reconciling contentious situations. But most of my socks are black. What does THAT say?


----------



## northernhord (May 9, 2008)

Poi E said:


> I don't bother pairing them. That must make me a maverick, unafraid of reconciling contentious situations. But most of my socks are black. What does THAT say?



You are too much of an individual, they may see you as a threat because of your lack of sock unity


----------



## moonsi til (May 12, 2008)

I am still looking for a new job. I had an interview on Thursday and just found out that I didn't get the job. I feel OK about it as I was not 100% about wanting the job due to the managers there not having the most professional of reputations..but still I need to give my career a huge kick and the job would have been a practical place to start! I kinda knew from applying that I stood a low chance of success as the area kinda needed to employ a male...and I found out that it was a male that was appointed...still a blow though...


----------



## bluestreak (May 12, 2008)

I've got two interviews tomorrow *eek*


----------



## Radar (May 12, 2008)

I've been trying for a job myself at the moment.

Technical interview went OK last week, was shortlisted (one of three) and have a second interview at their offices on Thursday to see if I'll fit in.

I just pray to fuck that I can get some sleep Wednesday night. I only gave up grass a few weeks back and my sleep patterns are all over the place  Four hours sleep isn't the best prep for this sort of thing, neither is sweating like a bastard on the tube on  the way in!  (Says he praying for snow wednesday night )


----------



## Poi E (May 12, 2008)

Supposed to have a phone psychometric test at 2000. The fuckers are late. Next!


----------



## snackhead (May 12, 2008)

Me - my boss is transforming into a prize arse


----------



## Homeless Mal (May 12, 2008)

ME!  I got asked to leave, no not really, just don't come back but we can't sack you, however there's nothing wrong with you but something wrong with us kinda thing.  So Mal's back on the market


----------



## Poi E (May 13, 2008)

Had a great interview with a shit company.

"We need someone to hit the ground running"=we don't what the fuck we're doing and you'll have to figure it out.

"We need someone who can balance risk management with maximising profits"=make money or you're out. Fuck up and you're out.

"We're not a hierarchical organisation"=we don't know what the fuck we're doing, where you'll actually fit in and you'll have to figure it out.


----------



## bluestreak (May 13, 2008)

Haha, that sounds like a nightmare Poi E.  So two interviews, one place i want to work for but is neasden, another i'm no so keen on located in seven sisters.  meh, i'll chose the one that offers me the most money, like the capitalist whore i am.


----------



## oryx (May 13, 2008)

Poi E said:


> "We need someone to hit the ground running"=we don't what the fuck we're doing and you'll have to figure it out.



That's (verbatim!) what they said to me in my last job interview. In my case, your interpretation of it was entirely true!


----------



## bluestreak (May 14, 2008)

yay, i got a new job


----------



## Yelkcub (May 14, 2008)

Last day here on Friday. Choice of new clients but I'm gonna have a week or two off


----------



## rennie (May 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> yay, i got a new job



well done!


----------



## Yelkcub (May 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> yay, i got a new job



Congrats!


----------



## Poi E (May 14, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> yay, i got a new job



You lucky bugger!

No-one wants me


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 16, 2008)

Well, after a 2nd interview lasting 4 hrs 20 mins (3 panel interview + verbal, mathematical & pattern recognition tests + psychometric testing) I was told today I didn't make the cut  

2 jobs, 3 candidates and I was the one who failed. Apparantly I came by far and away the highest in all the tests and I know my skills were right but they were concerned I had 'too strong a personality' for the team. Which actually is harder to accept. Makes me feel quite paranoid about how I come over.

There are very few jobs down here that are a good fit for my experience - in fact, this was the only one I've come across since moving down here. Right now I feel completely trapped by my job - sleepwalking through my days - and I'm going to wake up at 40 and have gone absolutely bloody nowhere.


----------



## rennie (May 16, 2008)

I've worked in organisation where my personality didn't fit the office ethos and trust me it was awful. So maybe this is a blessing in disguise, although it certainly won't be feeling this way now?


----------



## Poi E (May 28, 2008)

Had my fourth interview for a job I don't really want. Apparently my psychometric tests put me on the fast track for management, which is a terrible thing for a person to learn.

But more importantly, a fantastic company whose employees I met recently at a conference want to meet me and have said that they will certainly look at creating a role for me! Outside of London so a move and logistics to arrange with my fiance who works in London but wooooooofuckinghoooo!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 28, 2008)

CV done and mailed to various companies. I want some well paid summer work, not stacking boxes for minimum wage, or working onsite for slightly better than minimum.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

I handed my resignation in yesterday- now im being treated by my line manager like i dont exist!!!


----------



## oryx (May 28, 2008)

Just in the process of applying for a job I really, really want but I've found out the 'assessments'  are the week I'm on holiday (& out of the country!)

I've tried phoning them about 1,000 times to see if it's still worth me applying but have had no joy in getting hold of the right person.

 < ------ me if i go to all the effort of applying & don't get shortlisted/get shortlisted & find out when I get back from holiday......


----------



## marty21 (May 28, 2008)

oryx said:


> Just in the process of applying for a job I really, really want but I've found out the 'assessments'  are the week I'm on holiday (& out of the country!)
> 
> I've tried phoning them about 1,000 times to see if it's still worth me applying but have had no joy in getting hold of the right person.
> 
> < ------ me if i go to all the effort of applying & don't get shortlisted/get shortlisted & find out when I get back from holiday......



good luck - i'm searching desperately to get out of here - i'm hanging on for my bonus, which i should find out about next week, i have a feeling that i may be a temp jockey again, but anything is better than what's going on here


----------



## oryx (May 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> good luck - i'm searching desperately to get out of here - i'm hanging on for my bonus, which i should find out about next week, i have a feeling that i may be a temp jockey again, but anything is better than what's going on here



Cheers, you can feel my desperation!


----------



## Sabu (May 28, 2008)

Me!  Applied for a job at call centre selling inusrance today.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2008)

I'll know if I am on Monday


----------



## moomoo (May 28, 2008)

I'm looking.   I need something term time only but they are few and far between.  I have been filling out an application form for an admin person job at my daughters school this afternoon but I doubt I'll get it.  One of the criteria was a knowledge of the LEA.  I have no knowledge whatsoever. 

Bloody childcare issues.


----------



## Biddlybee (May 28, 2008)

moomoo said:


> I'm looking.   I need something term time only but they are few and far between.  I have been filling out an application form for an admin person job at my daughters school this afternoon but I doubt I'll get it.  One of the criteria was a knowledge of the LEA.  I have no knowledge whatsoever.


Fib a little on the application, then read a bit on their website, get their latest newsletter, and steer the interview to concentrate on admin skills not knowledge of LEA 

(I have no idea what LEA is  Learning Education Authority?)


----------



## secretsquirrel (May 29, 2008)

OMG! I was just informally offered a job with one of my clients! This bloke is possibly about to become head of the company for this area. However, knowing how political this lot are I think I'll wait until that's confirmed as equally he could find himself shunted sideways or out on his ear...

Still, makes me feel wanted again which is nice  

(Wonder how much he'd be willing to pay?! )


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2008)

Nice one


----------



## zenie (May 29, 2008)

moomoo said:


> One of the criteria was a knowledge of the LEA. I have no knowledge whatsoever.


 
A knowledge of...all that could mean is 'you know a bit about' who's your *L*ocal *E*ducation *A*uthority or the one you're going to work for? Do what biddlybee says look em up. 

I'm gonna apply for something I've seen later on need to find and brush up my Cv...feck! 

25-30k for a 3 day week.....!! I need to check it's not pro rata though, but it doesn't say so on the advert!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 29, 2008)

Odds are it'll be pro rata hon 

What's the job?


----------



## marty21 (May 29, 2008)

i might be resigning tomorrow - should still get then bonus - but i really can't take the fickwittery of my manager, and the head of the department, who basically backs the fuckwittery of the manager


----------



## Blagsta (May 29, 2008)

Got an interview tomorrow.


----------



## Sweet FA (May 29, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Got an interview tomorrow.


G'luck


----------



## Blagsta (May 29, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## rennie (May 30, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Got an interview tomorrow.



Great news. Good luck!


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i might be resigning tomorrow - should still get then bonus - but i really can't take the fickwittery of my manager, and the head of the department, who basically backs the fuckwittery of the manager


Aw mate, it sounds shit  there may be some jobs going round my place soon


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2008)

i think my contract finally might end in September so i better start soon.

i came here for 6 months, nearly 3 years ago


----------



## weltweit (May 30, 2008)

Am looking but finding I am not in the right part of the country for my ideal job and now with kids here I can't really relocate. Am having to look at second preference jobs which I did not really want and having to tone down my CV in case I am seen as overqualified. 

Been looking a while now and so far not applied to any, its not looking great !! :-(


----------



## Poi E (May 30, 2008)

Go marty. Fuck management. It's not like they actually produce anything.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2008)

muthufucka. Due to lack of accses skillz, i cannot haz temp job.


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Odds are it'll be pro rata hon
> 
> What's the job?


 

Aye prolly I could cope with 20k for a 3 day week though I reckon 

Just PA stuff. Looked at my Cv last night, fuckin shocking. 

*goes to look for CV threads*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> Aye prolly I could cope with 20k for a 3 day week though I reckon
> 
> Just PA stuff. Looked at my Cv last night, fuckin shocking.
> 
> *goes to look for CV threads*


If starting is 25k, it'd only be 15k pro rata hon 

Speak to Cptn about your CV


----------



## zenie (May 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> If starting is 25k, it'd only be 15k pro rata hon
> 
> Speak to Cptn about your CV


 

Nah it's up to 30 starting, all negotiable.

It's not that bad I just don't have a clue what to write for my current job, will be fine but I'll get him to have a read. 

Grass aint always greener but if I don't apply then I'll wonder what if etc. Two Part-time jobs would be ace though!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2008)

Anyone got a clue what SAP stands for-in the context of admin like?


----------



## Dan U (May 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> It's not that bad I just don't have a clue what to write for my current job



make it up, definition wise etc.

as long as you can explain any part of what you made up it's fine.



DotCommunist said:


> Anyone got a clue what SAP stands for-in the context of admin like?



accounts package usually


----------



## Biddlybee (May 30, 2008)

zenie said:


> Nah it's up to 30 starting, all negotiable.
> 
> It's not that bad I just don't have a clue what to write for my current job, will be fine but I'll get him to have a read.
> 
> Grass aint always greener but if I don't apply then I'll wonder what if etc. Two Part-time jobs would be ace though!


True, but most places are bastards and start you on the lowest innit! (30k pro rata still only 18k).

Big yourself up as much as you can  happy to proof it for you... he's more into how they look and how to get it noticed from the rest of the CV's.

Aye, gets you back into practice looking for new jobs... I think I'll start after I've been on holiday


----------



## DotCommunist (May 30, 2008)

Dan U said:


> make it up, definition wise etc.
> 
> as long as you can explain any part of what you made up it's fine.
> 
> ...



ah cheers.


----------



## Blagsta (May 30, 2008)

rennie said:


> Great news. Good luck!



Didn't get it.


----------



## marty21 (May 30, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Aw mate, it sounds shit  there may be some jobs going round my place soon






Poi E said:


> Go marty. Fuck management. It's not like they actually produce anything.


 true, i spoke to a work mate this morning before i fucked off today - she told me a group of them met last night to decide on what action to take against mrs fuckwittery - i was in a pub talking to other workmates about the general fuckwittery at other offices - next week could be interesting


----------



## Sweet FA (May 30, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Didn't get it.


Fuck 'em, they don't deserve you  

I didn't get one a couple of weeks ago and Mrs FA did the karma thing on me - not meant to be, you wouldn't have liked it, it wasn't for you etc. I listened carefully, absorbed what she said, digested her wise words...then got pissed. 

Go and sniff your baby's neck - always cheers me up no end. (Erm...sniffing _my_ baby's neck, not yours you understand)


----------



## Mr Moose (May 30, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Anyone got a clue what SAP stands for-in the context of admin like?



*S*AT on *A*RSE *P*ERMANENTLY


----------



## rennie (May 30, 2008)

Blagsta said:


> Didn't get it.



Ooooh booo!  Well, if it's any consolation, you would have probably hated it there anyway. I know things are bit meeeh at the moment but something will turn up. Think of it as interview practice!


----------



## Poi E (May 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Just PA stuff. Looked at my Cv last night, fuckin shocking.
> *



 "Interesting" is a word a lot of recruitment agents have used in respect of mine.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 4, 2008)

Why is the web stuffed to the fucking gills with really badly made jobsearch engines. Just give me lists you fuckers!


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 4, 2008)

I am. Today.  Written and printed me references. Had me raspberry turnover and berocca, now applying vital eyes eye brightener.  Puttin on me suit I did brought like from Next yesterday, remembering me lies, and hoping to nab sumfing at about £40k.  Wish me luck friends


----------



## Poi E (Jun 4, 2008)

Homeless Mal said:


> I am. Today.  Written and printed me references. Had me raspberry turnover and berocca, now applying vital eyes eye brightener.  Puttin on me suit I did brought like from Next yesterday, remembering me lies, and hoping to nab sumfing at about £40k.  Wish me luck friends



Good luck. Writing your own references. Never thought of that


----------



## Mogden (Jun 5, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> Why is the web stuffed to the fucking gills with really badly made jobsearch engines. Just give me lists you fuckers!



Bloody Monster is terrible now. 2 miles from my house I asked for and you're offering me jobs in Brum and Leicester. How the chuff is that just 2 miles away! 

I'm looking in earnest now. Has anyone got any good links? I can do slightly techie roles. Not a hardcore coder or a web designer but somewhere inbetween. I'm looking for cleaning jobs and office admin though cos I'm not sure I want responsibility. I wanna switch off when I get home.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 5, 2008)

Got headhunted yesterday which is always flattering  

Same industry and salary though, just a better location which is not enough to make me consider it!!


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jun 5, 2008)

Off to an agency today to talk about a possible job. Wouldn't have considered it a while back but now I'm thinking 'what the hell' - plus, after my psychometric test results - it actually sounds like it would fit me really well!!


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 5, 2008)

Was offered another interview today so yay to that.  I've failed five interviews this year.  If only they handed out prizes for getting shortlisted.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 5, 2008)

mate just went for an interview with a company that also wants to see me. They liked him and they kept on talking about me, apparently. Woohoo! Got a meeting with them in a couple of weeks. Could end up working with my mate. Not sure if that is good or not.


----------



## Homeless Mal (Jun 5, 2008)

Well I'm back in the land of the temps and there is also life in the old perm area too!  Good to be back at work after being shafted by the last besterds I worked for.  It's exciting  Happy Thursday everyone


----------



## Radar (Jun 5, 2008)

monsterbunny said:


> Was offered another interview today so yay to that.  I've failed five interviews this year.  If only they handed out prizes for getting shortlisted.


Keep the faith, I've been shot down on two interviews in the last three weeks! One of them was after a second interview too.

I'm starting to wonder do I have BO or something


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jun 12, 2008)

The fuckers have closed my division and sacked a dozen people in the last week.

i've accepted a new role in their head office.
but still looking.

just had two interviews from different companies in HK this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 12, 2008)

i'm looking - resigned today - no job to go to - leave at the end of july


----------



## Poi E (Jun 12, 2008)

Been offered a job I don't want. Need to bump them up on the asking price and see if they follow. May as well take it as nothing else has come through. Oh well, can always take it and keep on looking. Working for the Americans


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm still looking. If it's any consolation to anyone I have 2 failed interviews this year and 2 more not being short-listed and a further I heard nowt back from. I have 2 job interviews one next week and one the week after but both are after I do a nightshift and one involves a presentation. I'm not hopeful!


----------



## FiFi (Jun 12, 2008)

I've also failed 2 interviews this year. 
I have another on Wednesday and am just hoping it's third time lucky.


----------



## monsterbunny (Jun 13, 2008)

To top it all, now that the interview is confirmed, I have to give a ten minute presentation first, followed by an interview with a panel of three and then, a forty minute test - on gawd knows what!  They make you jump through rings of fire to whittle away the chaff.  I'm sick of putting in loads of effort only to get blown every time.  It dents your self-esteem.


----------



## FiFi (Jun 13, 2008)

I know how you feel, Monsterbunny 

I had to write an essay for this next interview, but at least there's no presentation this time.


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 13, 2008)

interviews and preparing for them are stressful...which is probably why I have remained in the same job so long. My interview woes for Wedndesday morning is that it is after a 10 hour night shift, got to a 10 minute presentation then answer questions from a panel of 5, drive the 15 miles back home, go to bed for sleep as I'm back on the nightshift.

LOL! I'm not going to be getting this job...just hope I can string my words together


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 17, 2008)

Just finished my presentation and shortly going to sort out interview outfit. I can positively say that I won't be offered job but at the moment all interviews and feedback have value to me as they will soon help me land a new position..


----------



## FiFi (Jun 17, 2008)

Good Luck with the interview moonsi til. 

Mine is 10:30


----------



## moonsi til (Jun 18, 2008)

I hope yours went well FiFi. I did not attend mine this morning due to a migraine developing... When i was driving back from work my vision started to go all wobbly. I got home showered, ate , took some pills and got dressed hoping it would go away. By half eight I had to admit I was not safe to drive never mind attend an interview. Im feeling a lot better now and going to look upon it as not meant to be.

Just found out I have a further interview for July 2nd...


----------



## FiFi (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry about the migraine, but good luck for the 2nd. 

My interview was very relaxed, and they were lovely people, and I could answer all their qusetions. 
However, it almost went tits up when there was a confusion about how much academic credit I had, and if I would qualify for the degree level course they wanted to second me to.

Once it was established I had all the appropriate certificates available, I was told this evening they want to progress my application and are taking up my references. 

Now I just have to be accepted by the university, and apparently they are VERY tough.


----------



## miss_b (Jun 18, 2008)

Been to 2 interviews, both a no despite being qualified and at least a bit experienced for both roles. Applying for other stuff ATM and trying not to let my current role drive me round the bend.
Monday mornings are hard, I'm nearly in tears by the time I get to work


----------



## Poi E (Jun 19, 2008)

Is it just me or is it getting tougher out there at the moment? I'm just about to sign on the line, not what I want at all but I need a job. Quite a few friends looking for work are having a really hard time just matching their existing salary (I'm taking a drop, but I'm leaving some odious people behind to wallow in failure.)


----------



## Sabu (Jul 2, 2008)

Had a stupid 20min phone interview today only to be told that I was unsucessful after the second question.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 3, 2008)

^^^telephone interview seems harsh. Hope you are Ok. I had an interview yesterday which I as usual forgot to sell myself and my 8 years of skills/knowledge in the area I work. So they are going to tell me today but my logic lends itself to I feel I don't have the job and they know I have the day off so have not told me yet so as not to spoil my day. Last job I didn't get I was informed at about 5pm.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 7, 2008)

It took them till today to phone me...it's not all bad. I have been called back for a 2nd interview this Friday PM. I will be given a case study and 20 minutes to prepare my answer. I was informed that they could not make a choice out of 3 of us. I feel all nervous again.


----------



## Looby (Jul 7, 2008)

I think I'm going to start looking again, I cried before work this morning and that's a sign that I need to move on.  It's really shit there at the moment, loads of bitching and sniping (that's just the managers) and an awful atmosphere. 

Thing is, I've just had 2 months off with a wrist problem and am waiting for an op so it's crappy timing.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Jul 9, 2008)

yes and no.

since they relocated me to head office, i'm don't dislike my job no more.

but there is an opportunity in toronto, canada - have a telephone interview in 30 mins. 

hopefully, they'll like me.
and i like them.

cos toronto have an excellent martial arts scene!


----------



## Mogden (Jul 9, 2008)

Why is it so hard to find a job  I will do anything. I mailed a cleaning company yesterday, they mailed me with what hours can you do and I told them any. Not a word since. A agency phoned me this morning with the offer of an interview. Told me to phone back to confirm and I tried but the person I needed was busy so someone was supposed to pass the message on that I called. Did I hear anything? Did I chuff! Interview thing is short notice and is tomorrow afternoon so I'll phone again tomorrow and keep my fingers crossed.

I've applied for umpteen jobs online and heard nothing and none of the agencies I've sent CVs to have even sent me a reply.

I just want to do something, anything but you have to jump through hoops just to do that it seems.


----------



## Sabu (Jul 9, 2008)

moonsi til said:


> ^^^telephone interview seems harsh.



It were;nt too bad.  Just annoyed me more than anything.

How did the second interview go?


----------



## scifisam (Jul 9, 2008)

I am! Just been told that the school is going to take a Summer break after all (the previous arrangement, that students have all paid for, was a year-round course). That's 8 weeks without paid work. So I'm going to have to move on somewhere else - don't think it'll be difficult, as I've turned down several jobs in the past few weeks, and I wasn't even looking for work then. It might well mean a couple of weeks without work, though, which is annoying, and I'd got used to it there. 

The school didn't even tell me. They just put it up on the students' notice board, which I didn't see. The only reason I found out was that I went to ask to move classrooms, because building work was making ours too noisy. They said that wouldn't be a problem for long, because the classes were stopping soon anyway. Right. Thanks for telling me. Good luck finding a teacher with my qualifications come September!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2008)

finally got off my arse to look for a job arranged to see an agency on friday - should be fairly easy to get some temp work to tide me over


----------



## Mogden (Jul 9, 2008)

marty21 said:


> finally got off my arse to look for a job arranged to see an agency on friday - should be fairly easy to get some temp work to tide me over


That's what I thought


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Jul 10, 2008)

Mogden, follow up calls to agencies- if you don't get to speak to the person you want, call back again (def. follow up the interview one), if you send in a cv, phone a couple of days later saying "did you get my CV". You'll soon know from tone of voice who is worth persisting with.......


----------



## Mogden (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I rung that interview agency again. The receptionist, aka call screener, said the woman I wanted was busy again and would call me in 5 mins. Nothing yet. I've applied for another 5 jobs at least today ranging from kitchen assistant to data capture clerk. And I've signed up with a few more companies online. Ho-hum. It's difficult to keep your chin up when it's so quiet but I'll keep plodding on. eBay tonight I think to sell on a few things!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## monsterbunny (Jul 11, 2008)

Damn.  Two interviews since I last posted on this thread and I failed to get either.  Perhaps it's time to change my deodorant.


----------



## Iam (Jul 11, 2008)

Thinking about it...


----------



## Structaural (Jul 11, 2008)

I need a new job - being laid off in two months as the company is rubbish and is losing money. Damn, not so many jobs here in Amsterdam.


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 11, 2008)

I had a 2nd interview for a job at 3.30pm. I had a migraine come on at about 11.45am. I managed to leave work and get to a chemist pronto for migraleve. I get about 3 migraines per year and 2 have right before job interviews recently. I pretty much stopped my migraine from developing too much though it has not been a great day I did get to my interview. Difficult to say how things went...I will know come Monday morning though. A nervous weekend ahead.


----------



## Shevek (Jul 11, 2008)

I have been looking for a job since May. Admittedley I have been a bit haphazard in my search. I couldn't decide whether I wanted to do full time or part time. I went through a phase of only applying for museum and library assistant jobs but got discouraged after the fourth rejection. I have been to several employment agencies but none of them have any part time work, plus I don't fancy doing temping work anyway. I have spent ages looking on the job centre plus website applying for jobs that people hardly ever respond to you about. 

The main problem I have had is that I had a nervous breakdown in August last year. I suffer with bipolar affective disorder. Under the instructions of my psychiatrist I reduced my medication slightly and had a severe psychotic episode. I had been planning to do an MA in technoscience and culture at The University of Lancaster but the breakdown got in the way. I couldn't get ANY state benefits and since then I have been doing a series of soul destroying, mind numbing jobs. I worked as a medical records clerk and a call centre agent for two different companies.

At the moment it looks like I have found a job at a company in Manchester. I pulled a few strings with my partner and housemate (who works for said company). I got an interview straight away and have now been shoe horned into a job working for said company. I have a two day training period to complete next week. After that I will be on £8/hour.

I think I really want to go back to academia. I am going to work this year and then start my MA again in September 2009. I am determined to succeed despite my medical condition. I am passionate about anthropology and I want to work in that field.


----------



## oryx (Jul 11, 2008)

@ moonsi til & shevek - good luck

@ shevek - don't be afraid of temping - it can be a real opener into good things. I have done it on & off for several years and it can give you flexibility and a 'suck it & see' approach to employers. Very often, temping can lead to something permanent & if it doesn't - you have got the dosh (often at a higher rate than perm) & experience.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 12, 2008)

Mogden said:


> That's what I thought



 

i work in social housing - (or did work) and it's a sector with a lot of temp work, so hopefully there will be something for me in a few weeks


----------



## miss_b (Jul 12, 2008)

miss_b said:


> Been to 2 interviews, both a no despite being qualified and at least a bit experienced for both roles. Applying for other stuff ATM and trying not to let my current role drive me round the bend.
> Monday mornings are hard, I'm nearly in tears by the time I get to work



Starting my new job Monday 
Walked out of my aforementioned depressing workplace on 26th June, interviewed for this one last Friday and was offered the job!
It involves a lot of travelling but they're dead keen to get me more qualified ASAP (adding to my employability in the future) and I pretty much sort my own work out with no management sticking their noses in.
I hope I like it


----------



## moonsi til (Jul 14, 2008)

I just found out I did not get the job... One of the guys that interviewed me also interviewed me for a more senior post back in January and his feedback was that I gave more in-depth answers then and has offered to meet with me in person to discuss the interview. I'm gutted as I really need a new job for my sanity and opportunities are getting fewer. I don't mind admitting that I have just cried but I knew when I started the process of looking for a job that rejection could be part of it. 3 interviews this year and 3 rejections =  ouch.


----------



## monsterbunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Chin up, moonsi.  I'm ahead of you, six rejections this year.  Just gotta keep at it.  If we're getting shortlisted we must be doing something right.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2008)

interview next week plus the possibility of another one, i'm waiting to hear, sort of a headhunter thing


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2008)

miss_b said:


> Starting my new job Monday
> Walked out of my aforementioned depressing workplace on 26th June, interviewed for this one last Friday and was offered the job!
> It involves a lot of travelling but they're dead keen to get me more qualified ASAP (adding to my employability in the future) and I pretty much sort my own work out with no management sticking their noses in.
> I hope I like it


 

Sounds wicked!! What are you gonna be doing? 

I've rejoined this thread. Now I just need to do that Cv......


----------



## boohoo (Aug 5, 2008)

I should be visiting an agency this week and hope to hear back from someone for an interview. And then an assessment in September for another company..

Need to revise maths, excel and what's going down in the retail world.


----------



## zenie (Aug 14, 2008)

zenie said:


> . Now I just need to do that Cv......


 

Curretly ploughing my way through a cosument that should help! 

Update boohoo??


----------



## dlx1 (Aug 14, 2008)

had 2nd interview Tuesday, Just seen same job add on Job server with today date. It must be a no then. Still no call


----------



## Radar (Aug 14, 2008)

Fcuk me.. Mr terminally unemployable has finally found something and I start tomorrow.

Money isn't great, but the manager seems okay and its a nice small team with no dress code 

dlx, did you apply direct or through an agency. If you went for a second interview on Tuesday they might still be mulling over their choices. I wouldn't worry too much about it appearing on jobserve again. I think agencies just keep resubmitting roles so that they appear near the top of the list and make themselves look busier than they actually are.


----------



## Mogden (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I can still post on this thread. I'm enjoying my current role but I forgot until today that it's only a 3 week temp stint so I've got a couple of weeks to find something to follow on from it. Figures that there would be a ruddy bank holiday when I'm working and I'll get chuff all for it no doubt.


----------



## strung out (Aug 14, 2008)

i got made redundant last week so i have to find something starting mid september. hmmm, no idea whether i should stay in retail or do a 'proper' job


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2008)

i now have a job, 3 weeks after officially leaving the last one...possible i might be offered another one, waiting to hear about that start in september


----------



## oryx (Aug 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i now have a job, 3 weeks after officially leaving the last one...possible i might be offered another one, waiting to hear about that start in september



Nice one!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 18, 2008)

oryx said:


> Nice one!



cheers - well out of "that place" i have a second interview for another job tomorrow as well - more money than then one I have been offered - things looking positive after a pretty shitty time at my previous employer


----------



## boohoo (Aug 18, 2008)

Meant to have interview on Tuesday...they left a message to say they wanted to move it back an hour. I've tried to contact them to say that's fine, drop me an email with details about how to get there... and I've heard nothing. I've only got the lady's mobile number.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 19, 2008)

2nd interview for a job at 6 tonight, so another possible, and a temp agency rang me about another one


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 19, 2008)

waiting to hear if ive got a 2nd interview for an ace job , time goes so slowly when youre waiting 

didnt get the job  , another interview tomorrow.........


----------



## Mogden (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh poo. I was enjoying meself too much I guess. The place I'm working for as a temp have said there's not enough money in the kitty to have me around for 3 weeks so Friday is my last day.  It was supposed to be 2 weeks anyway at the start so I'm not too disappointed it's just quite nice there.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2008)

i had a second job offer today, which i will take should be starting 14th sept


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i had a second job offer today, which i will take should be starting 14th sept



Still need a right had man?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Still need a right had man?



i'd prefer a right hand man, but you'll do


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'd prefer a right hand man, but you'll do



Red hand gang?


----------



## moomoo (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm now officially looking for a job.  I've even had leaving presents and a card. 

Anyone want to hire me?  I'm lovely..... 

I need to send my cv off to agencies or something I think.  But it can wait till I've been on my holidays.


----------



## oryx (Aug 28, 2008)

I haz been offered new job!

So pleased - just hope it works out, unlike the current one!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 28, 2008)

oryx said:


> I haz been offered new job!
> 
> So pleased - just hope it works out, unlike the current one!



cool, out of there!!!


----------



## Isambard (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, really badly need to find a new job. I've been looking hard since March or so bu not seing much what I want.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2008)

got offered a new job on friday after 10 painful weeks of daytime telly


----------



## rennie (Aug 31, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> got offered a new job on friday after 10 painful weeks of daytime telly



well done!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2008)

thanks


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2008)

good news!!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2008)

indeed , i was getting a bit worried as it was after 16 failed interviews and god knows how many jobs i sent my cv to


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2008)

i was luckier, although i have had many days of day time tv, left my last job on june 27th, but was paid until the end of july, and start new job on sept 15, so 10 weeks off as well, thank gawd for the 'lympics had 3 interviews for 2 jobs, got offered both did i pick the right one? i'll never know

didn't apply for many, didn't hear from one, quite happy i don't have to temp tbh


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 31, 2008)

well done to you too , hope it all goes well in the new job for you


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2008)

cheers, it'll be a major change, going from one of the larger housing associations with thousands of properties to a small housing co-op with about 200, hopefully a change for the better


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 1, 2008)

i want to work as a cryptozoologist and travel around the globe looking for animals that don't exist.
and get paid for it.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 8, 2008)

I had an interview this morning at 9am. 15 minute presentation and 9 questions. I found out 20 minutes ago I got the job... They said I was fantastice...LOL!

It was my 4th interview this year so I was kinda prepared for someone else pipping me to the post! I have a lovely giggly rush feeling ATM.


----------



## rennie (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent stuff!!! Well done moonsi til.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 8, 2008)

I've applied to administer the American Studies undergrad library at uni. It's less of a library and more of a small office that you have to squeeze into for get past the books and find the desk  It's run by volunteer undergrads, open a couple of hours a day, but they look for a postgrad student to admin it all. The only monies that's on offer is a £1K skills training award, but that's fine. I want something that will keep me integrated in uni life, and preferably in my department. Especially since I'll likely be doing my Masters part time and might feel a bit more out of it than the others.

Plus, if I get it, I reckon I might have more of a chance at getting proper library work in the future. 

I'll find out later this month. By the sounds of it there's no interview process. They're just looking at application letters and deciding who they think would be the best candidate for the award. So it's half job/half training bursary. 

I don't suppose anyone has advice on the kind of things lecturers pay students to do, do you? I'm currently doing some transcribing for 1 guy, that should last up til Christmas-ish time. Mr Paw is going to ask around all the departments he's ingratiated with for more transcription, but I don't really know where to start with offering my services, really.

Also, I quite like this transcription lark. Are there agencies or whatever that take people on for it, or whatever? It's really convenient because I can do the work at home and fit it in around my studies.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Sep 8, 2008)

aha! you're getting in touch with your inner librarian! 
fingers crossed.
that is all i have to offer


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 9, 2008)

Why are all charity/third sector application forms at least 20 pages long


----------



## moomoo (Sep 11, 2008)

I've just emailed my CV to a temping agency and to the company that I've worked for on and off since arriving here 20 odd years ago. 

Is it acceptable to just send it to places you fancy working?  I want to work at the police station but they're not advertising.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Sep 11, 2008)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> aha! you're getting in touch with your inner librarian!
> fingers crossed.
> that is all i have to offer



hehe, yep. I have librarian glasses. It'd be a shame not to put them to good use


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 11, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Is it acceptable to just send it to places you fancy working?  I want to work at the police station but they're not advertising.


Always worth a go, but make sure you have a covering letter explaining what you're looking for...etc.


----------



## Iam (Sep 11, 2008)

I may have made a few applications.


----------



## harpo (Sep 12, 2008)

I haven't even been shortlisted for a few I've applied for recently.  I thought I might for alt leat some of them but getting feedback out of them is soo hard.  In fact, getting a bit demoralised.


----------



## rennie (Sep 12, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Why are all charity/third sector application forms at least 20 pages long



awful isn't it. Made me run away.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 12, 2008)

harpo said:


> I haven't even been shortlisted for a few I've applied for recently.  I thought I might for alt leat some of them but getting feedback out of them is soo hard.  In fact, getting a bit demoralised.



hang in there mate , i applied for over 60 jobs by sending out my cv on jobsites , had 15/16 interviews , only one other 2nd interview but finally got a job that started last monday , but it did take just under 3 months , i too was getting very demoralised , but eventually it did work out , and dont let the job centre get yo down


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 12, 2008)

rennie said:


> awful isn't it. Made me run away.


I want to work in that sector though 

Had one today that was CV and covering letter, bloody rarity, really want the job and all!


----------



## rennie (Sep 12, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I want to work in that sector though
> 
> Had one today that was CV and covering letter, bloody rarity, really want the job and all!




perseverance is your friend. Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 12, 2008)

Got another job in my current company - interview and acceptance both on the same day


----------



## harpo (Sep 12, 2008)

ruffneck23 said:


> hang in there mate , i applied for over 60 jobs by sending out my cv on jobsites , had 15/16 interviews , only one other 2nd interview but finally got a job that started last monday , but it did take just under 3 months , i too was getting very demoralised , but eventually it did work out , and dont let the job centre get yo down




Thanks.


----------



## Zorra (Sep 14, 2008)

Xanadu said:


> Got another job in my current company - interview and acceptance both on the same day


Congrats x


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been offered the job I'm temping at permanently iyswim. 
Bit of relief I tell you, plus more money and the bike-to=work scheme to look forward to


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 14, 2008)

congrats


----------



## rennie (Sep 15, 2008)

poor sods who work at Lehman Bros.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Had one today that was CV and covering letter, bloody rarity, really want the job and all!





rennie said:


> perseverance is your friend. Hang in there and good luck!


Only got a bloody interview!


----------



## rennie (Sep 15, 2008)

Well done!


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 16, 2008)

OK, have finally decided to jump ship on the job i've been in for 12 years 

Really scared.  I eventually want to do some sort of arts admin or bbc archives type thing. Is it stupid to hand in notice and temp for a while until I find the right job?  Is that how people waste their lives away, or a good way to wake yourself up from  a general job stupor?

And my CV is weird. Oh dear.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 16, 2008)

After yet another occasion of getting fed up with a colleague (want to update some procedures, cant do so without using his fuck awful, badly written out, 5 years old procedure log...) I'm now looking for more work. It helps that I'm being shafted paywise compared to the rest of the people here

Sadly the only job I'm even vaguely qualified for or capable of doing is IT and thats a stretch


----------



## harpo (Sep 16, 2008)

vauxhallmum said:


> OK, have finally decided to jump ship on the job i've been in for 12 years
> 
> Really scared.  I eventually want to do some sort of arts admin or bbc archives type thing. Is it stupid to hand in notice and temp for a while until I find the right job?  Is that how people waste their lives away, or a good way to wake yourself up from  a general job stupor?
> 
> And my CV is weird. Oh dear.




My view would be..unless you really hate your present job and you can get better paid temping, stick in it while looking.  If you need to train towards your aspirations your present employer might give you paid time off or even pay for the training whereas temping wouldn't.  Then again, you could go part time if you temped and fit in training.  It really all depends on who employs you now and what their learning and development strategy is.


----------



## harpo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have just done an online verbal reasoning test for a potential new job.  Bloody HELL!!!!!!!  25 minutes to answer 36 questions based on about 6 long paragraphs of information.  The quickest 25 minutes of my life!!  I didn't finish it.  I got to about Q31.  Does that necessarily mean I've failed it?


----------



## purves grundy (Sep 16, 2008)

*joins thread*


----------



## jasoon (Sep 16, 2008)

me too x


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2008)

vauxhallmum said:


> OK, have finally decided to jump ship on the job i've been in for 12 years
> 
> Really scared.  I eventually want to do some sort of arts admin or bbc archives type thing. Is it stupid to hand in notice and temp for a while until I find the right job?  Is that how people waste their lives away, or a good way to wake yourself up from  a general job stupor?
> 
> And my CV is weird. Oh dear.



i've handed in my notice a few times and temped until something else came along, most recently in June this year, resigned, they said I could go and paid me up to the end of july, and i started my new job yesterday


----------



## vauxhallmum (Sep 17, 2008)

harpo said:


> It really all depends on who employs you now and what their learning and development strategy is.




Sorry but the idea of my current boss even knowing what a 'learning and development strategy' is made me lol

And giving me any time off to train up for another job 

I am currently sitting in an office with RAW SEWAGE seeping in cos of a broken loo next door. She says ' oh dear, well, you have to stay because we can't close the office'.


----------



## harpo (Sep 17, 2008)

vauxhallmum said:


> Sorry but the idea of my current boss even knowing what a 'learning and development strategy' is made me lol
> 
> And giving me any time off to train up for another job
> 
> I am currently sitting in an office with RAW SEWAGE seeping in cos of a broken loo next door. She says ' oh dear, well, you have to stay because we can't close the office'.



Oh fair enough then.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 17, 2008)

^^^ I read a piece in the Times on Sunday that made LOL. The deputy justice minister Claude Nyamubgabo was on a prison visit and found a dozen jailed goats who were up to be appear in court of charges of being illegally sold by the roadside. The minister requested their immediate release and stated that there were 'serious gaps in their knowledge' and that they would be sent for retraining....


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

Feck! I applied for a job, and now they want to see me tuesday 

I don't know if I'm ready! 

*bites knuckles*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 26, 2008)

Good luck Zenie , dont fret too much ,just have a chilled weekend and go in with a cool head


----------



## kained&able (Sep 26, 2008)

its 4 days away. you will be fine.

I want a job.


dave


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

zenie said:


> Feck! I applied for a job, and now they want to see me tuesday
> 
> I don't know if I'm ready!
> 
> *bites knuckles*



same! i just got an interview for some bank that specialises in organic and ethical businesses... don't know if i actually want it though


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

strung_out said:


> same! i just got an interview for some bank that specialises in organic and ethical businesses... don't know if i actually want it though


 

I'm not sure I want to manage a practice, but the money's good! 

Worth an interview innit?


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

the money in this job is shite for me. i do need a job though...


----------



## zenie (Sep 26, 2008)

strung_out said:


> the money in this job is shite for me. i do need a job though...


 
crap 

What do you wanna do?


----------



## strung out (Sep 26, 2008)

well... ideally i want to work in the organic or ethical retail thingy. i did have a job just like that but we closed and i got made redundant. unfortunately, i was on a decent wage there too and signed up to a new flat before i got made redundant so really want to do something that pays me just as well so i'm not going to be permanently skint. this bank job sounds ok but not sure i want to be doing customer services talking to organinc farmers about their bank accounts all day


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2008)

i have an interview for triodos in just over an hour 

shitting meself a lil bit...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Sep 30, 2008)

good luck 

are triodos a breed of aliens ?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2008)

Woo! Seeing an agency tonight about a potential job interview next week... hopefully I'll be earning a couple of grand more in a month or two if all goes well


----------



## Iam (Sep 30, 2008)

I have an interview in the morning.

*crosses everything*

One way or another, though, I've pretty much made up my mind that it's time to be out of this shithole...


----------



## strung out (Sep 30, 2008)

well interview went ok... find out on friday i think!


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 2, 2008)

pfff, this job hunting malarkey is so demoralising. I'm hardly getting any rejections, let alone interviews. I must be so unqualified my applications are going straight into the bin without a second thought. I'm trying to break into a new field - from teaching to human rights / development work - so I'm on the backfoot from the start but ffs I do have a plethora of of transferable skills, I've just completed an MA in human rights at the UK's top place to study human rights, and can write a decent cover letter imho. If it goes on like this I'm gonna have to throw in the towel and go back to teaching, but this was supposed to be my turning point - I'm coming up to that age where if I'm gonna change career I need to do it now. 

Bobbins.


----------



## rennie (Oct 2, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> pfff, this job hunting malarkey is so demoralising. I'm hardly getting any rejections, let alone interviews. I must be so unqualified my applications are going straight into the bin without a second thought. I'm trying to break into a new field - from teaching to human rights / development work - so I'm on the backfoot from the start but ffs I do have a plethora of of transferable skills, I've just completed an MA in human rights at the UK's top place to study human rights, and can write a decent cover letter imho. If it goes on like this I'm gonna have to throw in the towel and go back to teaching, but this was supposed to be my turning point - I'm coming up to that age where if I'm gonna change career I need to do it now.
> 
> Bobbins.



Have you thought about ovlunteering and/or interning as a way in? Unpaid I know. But beats being unemployed and doing nothing.


----------



## rennie (Oct 2, 2008)

Also, have you used the services of your university career service? Sometimes, they can be quite helpful and they might also have jobs advertised there. Have you considered going overseas for sometime? Obviously, I don't know if your personal circumstances permit this.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 2, 2008)

rennie said:


> Have you thought about ovlunteering and/or interning as a way in? Unpaid I know. But beats being unemployed and doing nothing.



Thanks for the thoughts. I've certainly thought about interning but at 37 see myself - rightly or wrongly - as a little old for working for nothing. Certainly up for interning for a small allowance... perhaps I should try a few speculative applications in that vein. 

Overseas is where I'm aiming. I've worked in Burma, Indonesia, and Japan in the recent past, and have no ties in the UK at all (for which reason I'm stuck at my parents' house right now, imagine how depressing that is at 37!) It's weird because my work over the last five years or so has been leading naturally in the direction of human rights and after consolidating my experience with an MA, whilst I didn't expect any miraculous change, I did think there'd be some little demand for me at least.


----------



## jonead (Oct 2, 2008)

pffft add me to the list ... 

having made $2m of sales this and hit my targets i've been culled by an incoming new ceo.   but sometimes them's the breaks 

right what's next to do ...


----------



## rennie (Oct 3, 2008)

purves grundy said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. I've certainly thought about interning but at 37 see myself - rightly or wrongly - as a little old for working for nothing. Certainly up for interning for a small allowance... perhaps I should try a few speculative applications in that vein.
> 
> Overseas is where I'm aiming. I've worked in Burma, Indonesia, and Japan in the recent past, and have no ties in the UK at all (for which reason I'm stuck at my parents' house right now, imagine how depressing that is at 37!) It's weird because my work over the last five years or so has been leading naturally in the direction of human rights and after consolidating my experience with an MA, whilst I didn't expect any miraculous change, I did think there'd be some little demand for me at least.



I'm sure there is, it's just a question of them finding you. Best of luck, I know how hard it can be! Speculative applications are a good idea IMHO. I've had interviews and jobs offers after sending a speculative email with my CV. You never know!


----------



## zenie (Oct 8, 2008)

jonead said:


> pffft add me to the list ...
> 
> having made $2m of sales this and hit my targets i've been culled by an incoming new ceo.  but sometimes them's the breaks
> 
> right what's next to do ...


 

'kin ell! 

No news on the agency so maybe I didn't get selected for an interview by the client, although the agency reckon they're still sitting on CV's.

Have an interview monday for a saturday job at a funky/retro clothes shop, I really don't know what to wear, and I'm also worried that everyone'll be _really_ young!!!!


----------



## chainsaw cat (Oct 8, 2008)

.. I was on t'thread much further up, just coming on here with a smug look (  is the nearest....) to say I start my new job in about 3 weeks and I'm very pleased.

Huge pay rise, green firm, travel... chuffed. 

If I can do it, mid multiple crises, ANYONE can do it. I didn't even press me suit for the interview!

CC


----------



## zenie (Oct 9, 2008)

Yay go you!!!! 

I'm just scared of change!


----------



## Yetman (Oct 9, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yay go you!!!!
> 
> I'm just scared of change!



If you never change anything then nothing will ever change, go for it chick 

I'm going to apply for an editorial job at a magazine this eve, totally different but much more up my street. Probably a pay cut though.....


----------



## chainsaw cat (Oct 9, 2008)

zenie said:


> Yay go you!!!!
> 
> I'm just scared of change!



Are you a numismaphobe?

Ta for the cheers.

I shall start a 'new job' thread in early November, then a 'fired from new job...' I hope not.....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> I'm just scared of change!



I'm scared of jumping ship too fast and landing in even deeper water.  I'm the only wage earner in our house, and we're fucked if I'm out of work or can't afford all the bills.

Have applied for two jobs this morning, one paying more and one less, but as things are still not clear in my current job, I'm not sure what to do

Have requested a meet with my boss to discuss all the alternatives


----------



## jonead (Oct 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> 'kin ell!
> 
> No news on the agency so maybe I didn't get selected for an interview by the client, although the agency reckon they're still sitting on CV's.
> 
> Have an interview monday for a saturday job at a funky/retro clothes shop, I really don't know what to wear, and I'm also worried that everyone'll be _really_ young!!!!



g/l the interview young z  how did it go?

'kin ell was both my reaction, and coincidentally the name of the five-a-side team i used to play for.

well i have a general plan if being in some gainful employment by xmas.  meantime i'm doing a bit of volunteer work locally and exploring that filthly turgid system called jsa.

3 interviews next week, 2 job pimps working hard for me it seems, weather is sunny and lunchtime drinking is delightful.


----------



## zenie (Oct 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> If you never change anything then nothing will ever change, go for it chick
> 
> I'm going to apply for an editorial job at a magazine this eve, totally different but much more up my street. Probably a pay cut though.....


 
Yes I know 

Just the grass aint always greener is it? 

G'luck mate, that sounds cool! 



chainsaw cat said:


> Are you a numismaphobe?
> 
> Ta for the cheers.
> 
> I shall start a 'new job' thread in early November, then a 'fired from new job...' I hope not.....


 

A what? 

ahaha I hope not too!

Jonead - interview is this monday coming, good luck with your job hunt, get onto JSA quick!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> If you never change anything then nothing will ever change, go for it chick
> 
> I'm going to apply for an editorial job at a magazine this eve, totally different but much more up my street. Probably a pay cut though.....



You'll get it Yetman. Yer handsome, rock 'n roll and a brilliant writer. The kind of person any magazine wants. You'll get it if you land the interview. Be upbeat and cocky in the letter, i've written HUNDREDS of letters in the past, and the interviews for writing jobs are for the letters that stood out.

Make it really funny (but erudite without being wanky, a hard trick but you can pull it off)


----------



## jonead (Oct 10, 2008)

zenie said:


> Jonead - interview is this monday coming, good luck with your job hunt, get onto JSA quick!!



i'm loving the jsa tbh.  first time in 30-odd years ive tried it.  i was particulary impressed when they didn't bat an eyelid getting an Indian Statment of Salary rather than a P45 ... 

i think they are less impressed with me 

"what will you work for?"
"salary needs to be minimum 60,000"
"why are you here?"
"i've being paying all these taxes for years; just curious really"
/frown


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2009)

*bumps thread*
ha! i didn't get the anarchoprinter job (again!)
BUT
i have a tempjob intermaview this afternoon!  first one in far, far too long 
and 'tis a threemonther, so even if it turns out to be rubbish (which it might not, but you never know), then it's not for half a year 

lucks in this direction ver welcome.  ta


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck tufty!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Had interview 31st Dec they still interview other 2nd week in Jan.
Still waiting.

Job for Datacenter


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2009)

cannot has jobwhatwasactuallyace 

still, more showing up on jobsearches that i'm looking at


----------



## Thora (Jan 10, 2009)

After thinking I had a job in December, to start about now, the offer was withdrawn (and then offered again in different and rubbish form) last week.  So it's back to interviews.

Had one today, but wasn't all that keen.  Another one tomorrow which I'm hopeful about.


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm looking for a drugworker job in Birmingham (a homeless hostel job will do actually.)


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like I am from Monday 

(sorry for Sunday work post)

Not had the official news yet(out the office Friday) but a colleague called me yesterday and gave me the nod. I don't know if redundancy is on the table or not yet but fookin hope so.


----------



## Thora (Jan 11, 2009)

Job interview in a couple of hours


----------



## sunnyG (Jan 11, 2009)

I have my last day of work tomorrow, from a job I have been in for over 3 years (I'm not leaving of my own accord), then an interview on Tuesday.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 12, 2009)

Thora said:


> Job interview in a couple of hours



How did it go?


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2009)

Pretty good I think.


----------



## boskysquelch (Jan 12, 2009)

Thora said:


> Pretty good I think.



kewl_kewl


----------



## Shevek (Jan 12, 2009)

Im currently working a job doing data processing. Im going to apply for a part-time job working in a library. I can work part-time in my partners TV and radio production company and do a bit of freelance journalism. If I stick at the library side of things I can become a chartered librarian and have a proper trade under my belt. I still want to be a social anthropologist really but that is a bit of a dream. Ive seen the job advertised on the council website (its a nearby borough, walk and bus ride away) and will apply tommorow.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm thinking of looking again


----------



## zenie (Jan 12, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> I'm looking for a drugworker job in Birmingham (a homeless hostel job will do actually.)


 
You should be able to find something shouldn't you? Lots of experience etc. 



Badgers said:


> Looks like I am from Monday
> 
> (sorry for Sunday work post)
> 
> Not had the official news yet(out the office Friday) but a colleague called me yesterday and gave me the nod. I don't know if redundancy is on the table or not yet but fookin hope so.


 
Any news mate 



BiddlyBee said:


> I'm thinking of looking again


 
Turn that frown upside down!! You can afford to be fussy now. 

Go private sector? 

I've seen a couple of jobs I could apply for, but not sure I want to be doing this line of work for very much longer, (2 years?) still the extra money could be handy.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2009)

zenie said:


> Turn that frown upside down!! *You can afford to be fussy now.*
> 
> Go private sector?


How so? Only got one income at home; so unless someone's suddenly going to give me loadsa money, then can't really afford to be too fussy  

...but not working in the field I want is making me really unhappy tbh. I know I'll end up inevitably taking another pay cut, but won't leave my job until I have another.

You know I'm not really a private sector kinda gal , but I'm looking at what the job descriptions say rather than the companies at the mo.... so we'll see eh.

Aye... any news Badgers?


----------



## zenie (Jan 12, 2009)

Just mean you have a job, you're not living off redundancy currently etc! 

Yer it was slightly tongue in cheek about private sector!  Just wondered if you ever fancied working for a design agency rather than a client? Job description is always a winner. And of course you have to like where you're working. 

Come on Badgers!


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

zenie said:


> Any news mate



Yep, had the unofficial but waiting for the official. 
Not in the mood to do anything constructive today and just wanna go home, feel sorry for myself and get some sleep. 

Not that bothered as I pretty knew it was on the cards, just a bit meh and stuff right now. Tomorrow I will be polishing my CV, contacting the vultures and calling in favours.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2009)

zenie said:


> Just mean you have a job, you're not living off redundancy currently etc!
> 
> Yer it was slightly tongue in cheek about private sector!  Just wondered if you ever fancied working for a design agency rather than a client? Job description is always a winner. And of course you have to like where you're working.


Ah ok, yer I can in that sense, but looking for work is a full-time job innit! 

Tbh, not sure my training/skills are at the level to work at an agency... and can't afford to take a cut to the starting salary of some places (not at the mo).

Badgers mate


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Badgers mate



Meh, it will all work out and I was pretty sure it was coming. 
Just not the best start to the week and all that jazz.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 12, 2009)

Everything will be good in the end  x


----------



## Badgers (Jan 12, 2009)

It is ALWAYS all good


----------



## chainsaw cat (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone with good electrical experience might want to contact me by pm


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, badgers.

I have a second interview tomorrow for a job I REALLY want. Need to get out of where I am now. It's pants.


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 12, 2009)

dlx1 said:


> Had interview 31st Dec they still interview other 2nd week in Jan.
> Still waiting.
> 
> Job for Datacenter



Didn't get it Job when to a young person, and agent said I had to much knowledge as the role was for an Trainee.


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2009)

I have an interview on Friday for a job that would basically be my ideal perfect dream job, BUT - it's 55 hours a week Mon-Fri and I'm studying as well (distance learning) so not sure if I can fit both in   I really want the job though...  I think I need to be brilliant and charming at the interview and then suggest that I only work 3 or 4 days a week 

Otherwise I kind of have two other possibilities - one job which is 30 hours a week Mon-Fri, which at least gives me time off in the afternoon, would also be a pretty lovely job, should hear back at the weekend.

Or possibly two part time job, one Tues and Wed, possibly also Thurs in the future, and one Mondays and some Friday mornings.

Just waiting for it all to slot in to place


----------



## baldrick (Jan 12, 2009)

Thora said:


> I have an interview on Friday for a job that would basically be my ideal perfect dream job, BUT - it's 55 hours a week Mon-Fri and I'm studying as well (distance learning) so not sure if I can fit both in


55 hours a week?!  they'd better be paying you loads   not sure it would be mixy with studying tbh.  i find it hard enough with my 37 hours...


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2009)

baldrick said:


> 55 hours a week?!  they'd better be paying you loads   not sure it would be mixy with studying tbh.  i find it hard enough with my 37 hours...



50-60 hours is pretty standard full time nanny hours unfortunately, cos you have to work around parents 40 hour week+ commute time.  I think a full week would be too much, but maybe they'll go for a job share or something, or even think about him going to nursery two or three mornings a week!


----------



## baldrick (Jan 12, 2009)

Thora said:


> 50-60 hours is pretty standard full time nanny hours unfortunately, cos you have to work around parents 40 hour week+ commute time.


if i'd thought about it for a second that would have been obvious


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2009)

not only those hours but working with children too 

jesus my worst nightmare


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> not only those hours but working with children too
> 
> jesus my worst nightmare



Lol   This job is with a 4 month old baby - my idea of heaven 

One of the other jobs I'm looking at is with a 2yo, 4yo and 6yo - much harder work!


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2009)

Thora said:


> Lol   This job is with a 4 month old baby - my idea of heaven
> 
> One of the other jobs I'm looking at is with a 2yo, 4yo and 6yo - much harder work!


there must be something wrong with you


----------



## Looby (Jan 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> there must be something wrong with you



I'd love it too but I was really put of childcare by seeing how much my cousin hated it and I believe the wages are shite.


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2009)

I cannot explain in words just how much it's my idea of hell  I love little babies, they're gorgeous but only for a couple of hours at a time


----------



## _pH_ (Jan 12, 2009)

aqua said:


> I cannot explain in words just how much it's my idea of hell  I love little babies, they're gorgeous but only for a couple of hours at a time



you won't be baby sitting for your new niece then? 

(((((((charlotte)))))

or will you be leaving bees in charge while you go down the pub/shopping/mad at constant baby screaming?


----------



## Thora (Jan 12, 2009)

sparklefish said:


> I'd love it too but I was really put of childcare by seeing how much my cousin hated it and I believe the wages are shite.



Nursery wages are an absolute disgrace, the parents pay more for their child's place than the nursery nurses actually get paid a lot of the time!  It's barely above minimum wage.  Nanny wages are a lot better, especially in London - £30,000 isn't unusual.  Outside London is less, and this one I want is about £25,000.  Hours are very long though of course.

Specialist nannies like Sleep Trainers and Maternity Nurses can make more - I know MNs who charge a grand a week.


----------



## aqua (Jan 12, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> you won't be baby sitting for your new niece then?
> 
> (((((((charlotte)))))
> 
> or will you be leaving bees in charge while you go down the pub/shopping/mad at constant baby screaming?


she happily falls under the a couple of hours thing 

anyway she's different


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Sorry to hear that, badgers.
> 
> I have a second interview tomorrow for a job I REALLY want. Need to get out of where I am now. It's pants.


Good luck mate.


----------



## Mainframeguy (Jan 13, 2009)

never mind new job - I am looking for any old job.  I guess the addition of the word "new" implies you should be in a current one to join this thread, but I suspect I'm not the only unemployed person to post here.  I will not literally take anything, but things have got sufficiently dire that my next initiative may well be to undertake Teaching Assistant training...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2009)

Mainframeguy said:


> never mind new job - I am looking for any old job. I guess the addition of the word "new" implies you should be in a current one to join this thread


No, even 'any old job' would be a _new_ job to you


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Good luck mate.



Well, had my first ever bad interview today. It shit. Painful even. Didn't really answer any of their questions properly. The woman clearly didn't think much of me, bored and sighing throughout. Even worse, they know the MD of my old company. I left that company due to a massive clash of personalities with... yep, you guessed it, the MD.

Prior to the interview (2nd, with different people) I'd pretty much been offered the job.

Arse.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 13, 2009)

Shit  sorry to hear that. Will the first interview not hold any stead? You never know what everyone else has been like in the interviews.

Sighing in an interview is bad form on that woman's part - would you have to work directly with her?


----------



## baldrick (Jan 13, 2009)

it's been almost exactly a year since i started this thread and guess what - i'm looking for a new job.  again.

Am still in the same office as i was then  but am doing maternity cover for the office manager, so technically it *is* a different job 

Dunno what I want to do, but i want something a bit more challenging - the pace of work here is a bit on the slow side and i'm not feeling particularly stretched.  Have been doing this position since October, my boss comes back in March (theoretically), i think now is the time to start looking.... PA/EA jobs are the obvious ones, but they don't float my boat particularly, unless things are massively different in the private sector?

Any ideas, folks?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shit  sorry to hear that. Will the first interview not hold any stead? You never know what everyone else has been like in the interviews.
> 
> Sighing in an interview is bad form on that woman's part - would you have to work directly with her?



Na, she's a non-exec director.

Who knows eh... I'm not expecting the call, however.


----------



## zenie (Jan 13, 2009)

Boo I thought you liked your new place Chris?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2009)

zenie said:


> Boo I thought you liked your new place Chris?



Na... hate it.. totally restricted.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 13, 2009)

baldrick said:


> it's been almost exactly a year since i started this thread and guess what - i'm looking for a new job.  again.
> 
> Am still in the same office as i was then  but am doing maternity cover for the office manager, so technically it *is* a different job
> 
> ...



Things are different in the private sector, sometimes nastier and harder.  I am working in a public service job ATM and I am stunned at how much downtime there is and how detatched some people are from what is expected at work in private companies.  If you can stand the slowness go for it, but sometimes it is way too slow for me and I think I am going to crack


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 13, 2009)

My contract is up at the end of April.  Two applications for jobs in my field haven't yielded anything, so I'm starting to look elsewhere - and starting to worry a bit, since I can't afford to be unemployed for long...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2009)

hehehe! i'm being put forward for a temp job in fogbat's satellite office


----------



## fogbat (Jan 13, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> hehehe! i'm being put forward for a temp job in fogbat's satellite office



Woohoo!

I'm gonna work on a satellite!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2009)

stalky stalky


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 14, 2009)

I've seen a job today that I'd really, really love  First one I've actually been excited about in ages. And given the way things are here at the moment the timing would be spot on...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2009)

Apply apply!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I didn't get the job. As it turns out the role has changed slightly since my first interview. A tighter remit, more focused on the management of their SEO/PPC campaigns rather than a more general manager. This explains why the second interview felt very different, it was more technical.

Really nice company and a really nice boss. Shame! This is the first time I've ever not got a job I've interviewed for... not as crushing as I thought it'd be.

Ah well, I think my tactic now has to be make the best of what I've got here. Very restricted role, but great money.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 14, 2009)

I am! I am! 

Boss is out all morning tomorrow so will be using my time - er - productively 

It's a drop in salary but it's such a fab role (and 30 days holiday  ) that that really outweighs anything else.

AND it would actually be doing something positive and good and worthwhile rather than continuing in marketing which I'm just becoming more and more disillusioned about...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2009)

excellent stuff, secret squirrel


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2009)

Just been speaking to a competitor on the phone
He is seeking a new member of staff 

Hmmm....


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 14, 2009)

ChrisFilter said:


> Ah well, I think my tactic now has to be make the best of what I've got here. Very restricted role, but great money.


Shame about the other role mate. At least you have a tactic in place, and doesn't hurt to still keep an eye out eh?



secretsquirrel said:


> I am! I am!
> 
> Boss is out all morning tomorrow so will be using my time - er - productively
> 
> ...


Nice one


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 14, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> Shame about the other role mate. At least you have a tactic in place, and doesn't hurt to still keep an eye out eh?



Yeah. Right now I'm a bit "If I can't have you, I don't want nobody.. er.. Marcus" but if things get worse here, I'll have another look.


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh thanks for the Tony de Vit moment 

*suddenly transported to Turnmills*


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 14, 2009)

zenie said:


> You should be able to find something shouldn't you? Lots of experience etc.



Depends on a position becoming available.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2009)

well, i've just made a decision.

albert kennedy trust need admin volunteers for around three hours a week.

i'm applying, and seeing if i can work around it.

and there's mentoring too, but i'm going to think a bit longer about that one.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 16, 2009)

i could be again. only 7 months after finding a new job having been made redundant. my firm are making people redundant by the end of fed. i work in the building industry and its grim out there.


----------



## zenie (Jan 26, 2009)

Is it worth applying if the closing date was last friday (23rd)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2009)

if ti was the 32rd, then no


----------



## zenie (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 26, 2009)

Not heard back from job I was really interested in yet - but closing date was today so fingers crossed.

But - have interview for another job this friday! in the same biz i'm in now. Am a bit worried i've lost my interview 'mojo' - not helped by the fact i'm being interviewed by somebody younger than me - first time that's happened and it' makes me feel so old! Am worried she'll think I'm too old for the job


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2009)

right.
i've contacted the albertkenneddys
i'm sending me cv over
for london and manc volunteeropps
doing admin/events/whatever they need 

i'm not headstrong enough to work full time proper yet. am off to peckham one stop later to try sort out my dole (i've an online claim backdated to 29 dec, but their website's shit and it won't let me edit). might also be able to get some official headspace authorisation from me shrink.
oh and she's also pointing me in directions of emergency homelessed councilhousing (long story; dillinger4 and keithy and daviddissadent, expect some disappointing PMs)


aye.


good luck to all the non-workshy folk


----------



## Biddlybee (Jan 26, 2009)

zenie said:


> Is it worth applying if the closing date was last friday (23rd)


If you can get it in today then I would - you never what else they've had in, and they might make an exception


----------



## Thora (Jan 26, 2009)

I have work two days a week now, which is maybe not quite enough   If I can find one more days worked I'll be sorted.


----------



## zenie (Jan 26, 2009)

BiddlyBee said:


> If you can get it in today then I would - you never what else they've had in, and they might make an exception


 

well I've done it....


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, because of the high number of high quality applicants I've got to go to a pre interview interview for the job I'd really like so they can draw up a shortlist of people for a full interview! 

So, am seeing them 11am on Monday - but I'm supposed to bring copies of all relevant qualifications with me?!?  Fuck knows where *they* all are? I think I can lay my hands on a few but would have to probably send off for copies of my degree... 

Wonder if Mum's put them somewhere safe?!


----------



## dlx1 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got four weeks left in work, I just can't go back to unemployed shit again.

Trying


----------



## secretsquirrel (Jan 30, 2009)

Just got back from one interview - it's working for another agency, rubbish location but really nice people and - I *think* - a really good interview. They're seeing ten (ten!!) more people for the role next week (and this is in darkest Devon) and then shortlisting for 2nd's the following week. Would definately like to go and talk to them some more...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 4, 2009)

oh joy , just had an 'emergency meeting ' this AM , staff cuts and pay cuts imminenent so after our meetings this afternoon i may well be looking for another job.....



sounds like last year repeating itself after the redundancies ( at my last place ) 

 then...


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 6, 2009)

not phone call today  no interview this Wednesday then


----------



## El Jefe (Feb 6, 2009)

i won't know for a couple of weeks but I could be joining this thread


----------



## liberty (Feb 6, 2009)

Was made redundant in August still feels a bit weird


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 7, 2009)

after a Search Reload this Page  Submitting CV to online job sites 

what to leave out on CV 


Home Number 
Home Address

what else ?  

see monster had lost confidential details more than 1.3 million people!


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 7, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> well, i've just made a decision.
> 
> albert kennedy trust need admin volunteers for around three hours a week.
> 
> ...



and hurrah!  the reply's popped into my inbox asking me to give them a call 

*shuffles for phone credit*


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2009)

well after the mergency meeting still got a job but with a 10% paycut


----------



## Lea (Feb 9, 2009)

Just applied for a PA job within a French music production company based in London. Was told that they needed someone with music industry experience. It's not enough that I speak French and listen to the likes of Polnareff or Voulzy. I wonder how many people in London will have music industry experience and have a good knowledge of French music. I suppose there must be some French PAs out there in London who work in the music industry.


----------



## smokedout (Feb 9, 2009)

_angel_ said:


> Anyone can give me some interview tips too would be helpful!



don't see it as an interview, see it as a conversation, with both parties discussing whether its the right thing for you and that youre interviewing them as much as they are you

works for me


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 9, 2009)

i are volunteering at the SENSE shop nearish me tomorrow 

tuesday afternoons may well be booked up from now..


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 10, 2009)

I've just seen an ad for what could be my dream job, probably not got much of a chance, but going to apply anyway when I get home


----------



## tufty79 (Feb 12, 2009)

tufty79 said:


> i are volunteering at the SENSE shop nearish me tomorrow
> 
> tuesday afternoons may well be booked up from now..



managed to arrive an hour late due to homelessycrisising at this - got sent home as they were too shortstaffed to train me up anyway.
i am going back on friday (if i'm good for it, i think?) morning instead.

i like charity shops


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2009)

... 


> I am writing to let you know that unfortunately you have not been successful this time.


----------



## zenie (Feb 12, 2009)

Boo 

Something will come, stay positive


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Feb 12, 2009)

ruffneck23 said:


> well after the mergency meeting still got a job but with a 10% paycut




I had the same thing about a month ago - Way to motivate your staff!


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 12, 2009)

zenie said:


> Something will come, stay positive




Not easy.


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 12, 2009)

Interview this afternoon


----------



## chainsaw cat (Feb 13, 2009)

Just to encourage not to swank, I got my new job (woo hoo for wind energy!!!) in late October and today I got head hunted for a 14k pay rise! 


Can't take it sadly as it'd mean moving house but it shows there's hope.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 13, 2009)

I have an interview week after next in Dudley!


----------



## middle C (Feb 13, 2009)

i'm considering.
my colleague left and me one left in this team.  i'm having a hard time getting projects.  there's one that's related to my area of work but is being overly protected by a manager from another team.  what the fuck is going on?  i have nothing to do.  i don't like being seen as being useless though i don't give a shit.  but i fear i'm losing my job.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 17, 2009)

_8 days to go then unenployed again _


----------



## rennie (Feb 17, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> I have an interview week after next in Dudley!



So you might be heading up north soon?


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 18, 2009)

rennie said:


> So you might be heading up north soon?



Possibly, it depends on whether I get offered it or not.  It's not my first choice job, I've heard there's a job possibly coming up at another project, that I'd prefer, but it's not been advertised yet.


----------



## Thora (Feb 19, 2009)

Job interview on Monday! 

It's a nursery though, so pay will be shite.


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2009)

thank fuck, finally got a new job. It's not ideal and is minimum wage but more hours and less brain-numbing... and 15 minutes walk from my home


----------



## Thora (Feb 20, 2009)

Doing what keithy?


----------



## keithy (Feb 20, 2009)

just bar work at wetherspoons, but it's going to be much better than shelf-stacking at Boots which is what I've been relegated to now 

I just need enough hours to be able to pay my rent AND go food shopping, that's enough to keep me happy for now really!


----------



## rennie (Feb 25, 2009)

Blagsta said:


> Possibly, it depends on whether I get offered it or not.  It's not my first choice job, I've heard there's a job possibly coming up at another project, that I'd prefer, but it's not been advertised yet.



Good luck!


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 27, 2009)

**moan alert**

Two months until I'm unemployed and I'm starting to worry.  There aren't many jobs around in my kind of area at the moment, and although I'm looking outside it now I can't see an awful lot that I'm either qualified or inclined to do.

It doesn't help that I've just had a letter from one place I applied to saying that 'on this occasion we shall not be proceeding further with your application.'  Oh well, nice of them to let me know, I suppose.  

I really don't like the feeling of not knowing where or how I'll be earning a living in a few months' time, especially with the economy doing what it is...


----------



## secretsquirrel (Feb 27, 2009)

All the jobs I've applied for have come to nothing  Got to 2nd interview for one and got feedback that I was 'an excellent candidate' who could 'do the job standing on her head' but the agency had 'decided it was moving in a more digital direction' and I didn't have enough experience. This was after changing the original job spec from 'Digital account manager' to 'Print account manager' which is why I focussed on talking up that side of my experience rather than bigging up any digital stuff I'd done. Oh well, I suppose I should at least be flattered I got through the first round of 10 interviews and into the final 4! And they were then going to have a 3rd stage after that of taking the last 2 to meet the client before deciding! 

And to top it all I've got an end of day meeting with the boss where the best I can hope for is a reduction in salary/hours. Joy unconfined.


----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 9, 2009)

Another burst of energy this week, got an application to be in on Friday and it's for a job back in the housing sector... fingers crossed.


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 11, 2009)

I hate to blow my own trumpet, but I'm really rather pleased with the application I've just completed.  

<makes final checks>

<attaches to email and presses 'send'>

<resists temptation to check back over it for mistakes  >

Now, onto the next one, this one considerably more difficult and at a place where I really want to work ...


----------

